# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پلیس زن

## indomitable

*سلام خسته نباشید.
کسی اینجا اطلاعی داره که چطوری باید وارد دانشگاه نیروی انتظامی بانوان بشیم؟کی استخدام میکنن؟کنکور میخواد یا نمیخواد؟

تو سایتا چیزی دستگیرم نشد هرچی گشتم....

مرسیلر*

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

سلام از دو راه میشه وارد نیروی انتطامی بشی

راه اول:منتظر فراخوان درجه داری گزینش شهرتون باشی که اگه شهرتون بزرگ باشه معمولا سالی یکی دو بار فراخوان میزنن توی درجه داری چندین ماه داخل پادگان آموزش میبینی و بعدش پنج سال استخدام پیمانی میشی


راه دوم:منتظر فراخوان افسری باشی که اینو هم باید از هسته گزینش شهرتون پیگیری کنی(مدام باید سر بزنی و ببینی که فراخوان اومده یا نه)در گزینش افسری شما دانشجوی افسری دانشگاه کوثر میشی و از همون بدو ورود حقوق داری و استخدام رسمی ناجا هستی

در حال حاضر به جز استان تهران درجه داری به صورت بومی و ساکن تهران در هیچکدوم از استانها جذب بانوان نیست ، چه افسری چه درجه داری . 
در مورد اینکه فراخوان افسری کی میاد و آیا اصلا امسال فراخوان میدن یا خیر ... باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که درجه داری در طول سال 1 یا 2 بار فراخوان برای  بانوان میدن که اوایل و اواخر هر سال هست ، در مورد افسری هم هیچ چیزی قطعی مشخص نیست در ضمن شما حداقل باید قدت ۱۶۰ باشه حجاب و این چیزا رو هم باید به شدت رعایت کنی

----------


## mohammad1381

> سلام از دو راه میشه وارد نیروی انتطامی بشی
> 
> راه اول:منتظر فراخوان درجه داری گزینش شهرتون باشی که اگه شهرتون بزرگ باشه معمولا سالی یکی دو بار فراخوان میزنن توی درجه داری چندین ماه داخل پادگان آموزش میبینی و بعدش پنج سال استخدام پیمانی میشی
> 
> 
> راه دوم:منتظر فراخوان افسری باشی که اینو هم باید از هسته گزینش شهرتون پیگیری کنی(مدام باید سر بزنی و ببینی که فراخوان اومده یا نه)در گزینش افسری شما دانشجوی افسری دانشگاه کوثر میشی و از همون بدو ورود حقوق داری و استخدام رسمی ناجا هستی
> 
> در حال حاضر به جز استان تهران درجه داری به صورت بومی و ساکن تهران در هیچکدوم از استانها جذب بانوان نیست ، چه افسری چه درجه داری . 
> در مورد اینکه فراخوان افسری کی میاد و آیا اصلا امسال فراخوان میدن یا خیر ... باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که درجه داری در طول سال 1 یا 2 بار فراخوان برای  بانوان میدن که اوایل و اواخر هر سال هست ، در مورد افسری هم هیچ چیزی قطعی مشخص نیست در ضمن شما حداقل باید قدت ۱۶۰ باشه حجاب و این چیزا رو هم باید به شدت رعایت کنی


اینجا هم قد ملاک هستش!
پ ن:برای یکی از دوستام میپرسم،ایشون جوگیر شده و میخواد بره هوانیرو(نهاجا)،قدش باید حداقل چند باشه؟(ایشون هر دفعه بین هوانیرو و کنکور میمونه!)

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable


سلام خسته نباشید.
کسی اینجا اطلاعی داره که چطوری باید وارد دانشگاه نیروی انتظامی بانوان بشیم؟کی استخدام میکنن؟کنکور میخواد یا نمیخواد؟

تو سایتا چیزی دستگیرم نشد هرچی گشتم....

مرسیلر



اسم تاپیک دیدم ذهنم رفت سمت پلیس های زن خارجی 


واقعا علاقه داری ؟؟ 
خب خیلی خوبه 

به نظرم یا از یه اشنا بپرس یا بری حضوری از یکی بپرس .....

فکر نکنم کنکور داشته باشه 
بیشتر ظاهر ( قد / قدرت بدنی و....) مهمه  
_

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> اینجا هم قد ملاک هستش!
> پ ن:برای یکی از دوستام میپرسم،ایشون جوگیر شده و میخواد بره هوانیرو(نهاجا)،قدش باید حداقل چند باشه؟(ایشون هر دفعه بین هوانیرو و کنکور میمونه!)


نهاجا رو مطمئن نیستم ولی فک کنم قد حداقل ۱۷۰ میخواد

----------


## mohammad1381

> نهاجا رو مطمئن نیستم ولی فک کنم قد حداقل ۱۷۰ میخواد


ممنونم از پاسخگوییتون

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

انیمیشن زوتوپیا رو نگاه کن نکات آموزنده ای داره :Yahoo (110):

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SOLO_PRODUCTION


سلام از دو راه میشه وارد نیروی انتطامی بشی

راه اول:منتظر فراخوان درجه داری گزینش شهرتون باشی که اگه شهرتون بزرگ باشه معمولا سالی یکی دو بار فراخوان میزنن توی درجه داری چندین ماه داخل پادگان آموزش میبینی و بعدش پنج سال استخدام پیمانی میشی


راه دوم:منتظر فراخوان افسری باشی که اینو هم باید از هسته گزینش شهرتون پیگیری کنی(مدام باید سر بزنی و ببینی که فراخوان اومده یا نه)در گزینش افسری شما دانشجوی افسری دانشگاه کوثر میشی و از همون بدو ورود حقوق داری و استخدام رسمی ناجا هستی

در حال حاضر به جز استان تهران درجه داری به صورت بومی و ساکن تهران در هیچکدوم از استانها جذب بانوان نیست ، چه افسری چه درجه داری . 
در مورد اینکه فراخوان افسری کی میاد و آیا اصلا امسال فراخوان میدن یا خیر ... باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که درجه داری در طول سال 1 یا 2 بار فراخوان برای  بانوان میدن که اوایل و اواخر هر سال هست ، در مورد افسری هم هیچ چیزی قطعی مشخص نیست در ضمن شما حداقل باید قدت ۱۶۰ باشه حجاب و این چیزا رو هم باید به شدت رعایت کنی


در مورد قد  اوکیم.درمورد حجاب و وزنم میشه اوکی شد
من حوصله هی سر زدن به اینجا و اونجا رو ندارم،میسپرم به بردارم ک نظامیه خودش.البته هنوز باهاش در میون نذاشتم......
شانس ماعه هرجا میخوایم بریم پذیرش کم میشه
مرسی از پاسخ گویی*

----------


## thanks god

دوستان برای مردان حداقل قد 170 و برای زنان حداقل قد 160 سانته

قدرت بدنی هم تا حدی مهمه ولی سلامت بدنی و عقلی در اولویته.
اگه خواستی بری نیروانتظامی ، برو افسری ، درجه داری یکم مشکلتر و بیشتر عملیاتیه تا اداری

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط thanks god


دوستان برای مردان حداقل قد 170 و برای زنان حداقل قد 160 سانته

قدرت بدنی هم تا حدی مهمه ولی سلامت بدنی و عقلی در اولویته.
اگه خواستی بری نیروانتظامی ، برو افسری ، درجه داری یکم مشکلتر و بیشتر عملیاتیه تا اداری


عملیاتی که خیلی کیف میده،،،،،
یعنی بری افسری میفرستنت کارای اداری؟
برای افسریم که باید فقط منتظر باشیم تا فراخوان بدن*

----------


## Mohamad_R

بابا پلیس های زن فیلم و سریال رو با واقیعت مقایسه نکنین که . 

کار اداری رو کی دوس داره اخه! برا خانوما کلت نمیدن که برو گروه مواد مخدر تهران مشهد رو بگیر

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> *
> 
> عملیاتی که خیلی کیف میده،،،،،
> یعنی بری افسری میفرستنت کارای اداری؟
> برای افسریم که باید فقط منتظر باشیم تا فراخوان بدن*


هم افسری هم درجه داری کار عملیاتی و اداری دارن بستگی داره کجا بفرستنت مثلا از جمله کارای عملیاتی برای زنای پلیس گشت ارشاده.در کل یه افسر مسئولیت سنگینتری نسبت به یه درجه دار به عهده داره البته حقوق و مزایای بیشتری هم داره

----------


## Mina_medicine

*یادش بخیر منم یه ماه مونده به کنکور سال اولم به چیزای عجیب غریب فکر میکردم
مثلا به پلیسی
چون کارای عملیاتی دوس دارم کارای دفاع شخصی و رزمی دوس دارم.
فیلم پلیسیم دوس دارم 
ولی واقعیت اینه تو کشور ما زیاد خانوما رو تو عملیات راه نمیدن
اینم مث چیزای دیگشون سکسیستیه و سراسر جنسیت زدگی!*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R


بابا پلیس های زن فیلم و سریال رو با واقیعت مقایسه نکنین که . 

کار اداری رو کی دوس داره اخه! برا خانوما کلت نمیدن که برو گروه مواد مخدر تهران مشهد رو بگیر


پس باید به همون فرهنگیان و فیزیک و فرمولاش فکر کنم....*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> پس باید به همون فرهنگیان و فیزیک و فرمولاش فکر کنم....*




چنان سخت هم نیست ها ریاضی فیزیک ! همین رفیق های هدرسه ایم 2 تاش از همون اسفند که کرونا اومد شروع کردن خورده خورده خوندن اونم نه خیلی عمیق عمومی خوندن از همین کانالا چارتا فیلم پیدا کردن دیدن قبول شدن برق تبریز روزانه یکیش هم مکانیک تبریز روزانه ظرفیت مازاد . 


درصد هاشونم زیاد نبود . شاید دینی و عربی رو بالا 50 زده بودن بقیه همین 20 و30

----------


## mohammad1381

> *یادش بخیر منم یه ماه مونده به کنکور سال اولم به چیزای عجیب غریب فکر میکردم
> مثلا به پلیسی
> چون کارای عملیاتی دوس دارم کارای دفاع شخصی و رزمی دوس دارم.
> فیلم پلیسیم دوس دارم 
> ولی واقعیت اینه تو کشور ما زیاد خانوما رو تو عملیات راه نمیدن
> اینم مث چیزای دیگشون سکسیستیه و سراسر جنسیت زدگی!*


700هزار نفر ارتشی و سپاهی میرن خط حمله با دشمن بجنگن تا از ناموسشون دفاع کنند،بعد شما حرف از جنسیت زدگی میزنید!ایران هرگز غیرتش اجازه نمیده مثل آمریکا و اروپا زن رو بفرستن جبهه جنگ(خب اگه شما هم برید جنگ،دیگه دفاع از ناموس مفهومش چیه؟)اینجا عقایدش با کشور های مثلا متمدن غربی فرق داره،در ضمن پلیس های که میرن عملیات،همش خطر این است که گلوله بخورند و کشته شوند،الان یه پلیس زن شهید شه مملکت میره رو هوا که چرا زن رو فرستادین جلو!

----------


## diligent

منم یه زمانی عاشق این بودم پلیس بشم اونم نه اداری نه ازونا که تو فیلما نشون میده با گشت ارشاد میرن اینور اونور خانوما رو منتقل میکنن. عملیاتی ها :Yahoo (16): 
البته بعدش به این فکر کردم 
اگر بخوام با چادر از یه جا بپرم
شبیه بت من میشم تا پلیس  :Yahoo (4): 
من پدربزرگم هم تو آگاهی بوده داستاناشو تعریف میکنه آدم کیف میکنه ولی برای خانوما اونجور که انتظار داریم نیست متاسفانه

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R






چنان سخت هم نیست ها ریاضی فیزیک ! همین رفیق های هدرسه ایم 2 تاش از همون اسفند که کرونا اومد شروع کردن خورده خورده خوندن اونم نه خیلی عمیق عمومی خوندن از همین کانالا چارتا فیلم پیدا کردن دیدن قبول شدن برق تبریز روزانه یکیش هم مکانیک تبریز روزانه ظرفیت مازاد . 


درصد هاشونم زیاد نبود . شاید دینی و عربی رو بالا 50 زده بودن بقیه همین 20 و30


ولی برای فرهنگیان درصد از این بالاتر باید بخواد.چون منم همین حدودا زدم ترازم شدم ۵۷۰۰*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> ولی برای فرهنگیان درصد از این بالاتر باید بخواد.چون منم همین حدودا زدم ترازم شدم ۵۷۰۰*




سهمیه داشتن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R






سهمیه داشتن


منم داشتم پنج درصدی ولی اعمال نکردن.*

----------


## mohammad1381

> اولا زن ناموس هیچکس نیست و تصمیمات و جسم و روح خودش در اختیار خودشه و به خودش مربوطه همونطور که یک مرد ناموس کسی نیست 
> دوما کدوم دشمن و جنگ دقیقا!!! ؟؟؟ ...هه .... نکنه اون ۱۵۰۰ نفر از هموطنامون رو میگید که با سرکوب و کشتن تو آبان خونین ساکت شدن ؟ یاشایدم منظورتون از دشمن هواپیما مسافر بری اوکراینی بود درسته ؟ ارتش و سپاه خیلی هنر کنن گل به خودی نزنن بقیش پیشکش ....اصلا دلواپس نباشید یه زن که هیچی خیلیا شهید شدن و کسی ککش هم نگزید 
>  پ . ن : از شما تعجب میکنم جناب با خوندن اون همه کتاب سیاسی و علمی داشتن همچین تحلیلاتی یکم مضحک و خنده داره
> پ.ن ۲: دوست نداشتم این حرفا رو اینجا بزنم و میدونم ممکنه برام تبعات داشته باشه ولی هر چی باشه بهتر از اینه که بشینی و خیلی راحت هر چیزی بشنوی دم نزنی


جناب اینجا جای بحث سیاسی نیست و من جواب کاملی نمیدهم، ولی باید خدمت شما چند نکته عرض کنم:
1-در 5000هزار سال قدمت ایران،خیلی کم مشاهده شده واحد یا گروهی در ارتشی زن وجود داشته باشد که به بعضی از آنها اشاره میکنم:
الف:دریاسالار آرتمیس چون ایشون یونانی بودند و در آن زمان ایرانی ها در دریا مهارت آنچنانی نداشتند،آمدند و ناوگان دریایی سه پازوکی را برای ایران ابداع کردند که در نوبه خود بینظیر بود(در عملیات مروارید در جنگ ایران و عراق از همین شیوه استفاده شده)درضمن ایشون همسر خشایار شاه بزرگ هم بودن!
ب:در زمان حمله اسکندر به ایران گروهی متشکل از دهها نفر(تعدادشون از صد نفر هم کمتر بودش)،به فرماندهی یوتاب خواهر آریوبرزن برای دفاع از کیان ایران کمانداران بودند،ولی متاسفانه ایشون به همراه برادرشان آریوبرزن به دست سپاه مقدونی کشته میشوند(مواردی دیگر هستند که آنها به بعد از ایران باستان مربوط میشوند مثل جنگ خلفا با یعقوب لیث که البته تعداد زنان بسیار کم بودن)
2-در حوادث آبان ماه 267 نفر اگر اشتباه نکنم کشته شدند(عدد 1500نفر رو هم رویترز از خودش درآورده)،در ضمن این مورد رو من تایید نمیکنم و یا طرفداری و اینا،ولی به هر حال عددی که شما گفتید اغراق آمیز بودش.

در ضمن،طبق کنواسیون ژنو زنان در جنگ همانند خردسالان و سالمندان جز غیر نظامی ها تلقی میشوند و سربازی حق نداره به اینا آسیبی وارد کنه!(در خود آمریکا هم با اینکه سرباز زن هم ارتششون داره(البته خیلی کم میگیرند که ضایع نشه)،امکان نداره از اونها در جنگ خودشون استفاده کنه(شما فقط یه جنگ از جنگ های آمریکا با عراق،افغانستان،ویتنام،فیل  یپین،جنگ جهانی دوم مثال بزنید که زن رو فرستادن به خط مقدم جبهه(البته داخل پشت جبهه رو من کاری ندارم که بحثش جدا هستش)
پ ن:در دفاع مقدس هم زنانی از خطه کرد و لر داشتیم که اسلحه به دست بگیرند،ولی اون زمان در شرایطی بودش که راه دیگه ای نبود و زنان از روی غیرتشون میجنگیدن برای حفظ کشور.

----------


## Khali

> جناب اینجا جای بحث سیاسی نیست و من جواب کاملی نمیدهم، ولی باید خدمت شما چند نکته عرض کنم:
> 1-در 5000هزار سال قدمت ایران،خیلی کم مشاهده شده واحد یا گروهی در ارتشی زن وجود داشته باشد که به بعضی از آنها اشاره میکنم:
> الف:دریاسالار آرتمیس چون ایشون یونانی بودند و در آن زمان ایرانی ها در دریا مهارت آنچنانی نداشتند،آمدند و ناوگان دریایی سه پازوکی را برای ایران ابداع کردند که در نوبه خود بینظیر بود(در عملیات مروارید در جنگ ایران و عراق از همین شیوه استفاده شده)درضمن ایشون همسر خشایار شاه بزرگ هم بودن!
> ب:در زمان حمله اسکندر به ایران گروهی متشکل از دهها نفر(تعدادشون از صد نفر هم کمتر بودش)،به فرماندهی یوتاب خواهر آریوبرزن برای دفاع از کیان ایران کمانداران بودند،ولی متاسفانه ایشون به همراه برادرشان آریوبرزن به دست سپاه مقدونی کشته میشوند(مواردی دیگر هستند که آنها به بعد از ایران باستان مربوط میشوند مثل جنگ خلفا با یعقوب لیث که البته تعداد زنان بسیار کم بودن)
> 2-در حوادث آبان ماه 267 نفر اگر اشتباه نکنم کشته شدند(عدد 1500نفر رو هم رویترز از خودش درآورده)،در ضمن این مورد رو من تایید نمیکنم و یا طرفداری و اینا،ولی به هر حال عددی که شما گفتید اغراق آمیز بودش.
> 
> در ضمن،طبق کنواسیون ژنو زنان در جنگ همانند خردسالان و سالمندان جز غیر نظامی ها تلقی میشوند و سربازی حق نداره به اینا آسیبی وارد کنه!(در خود آمریکا هم با اینکه سرباز زن هم ارتششون داره(البته خیلی کم میگیرند که ضایع نشه)،امکان نداره از اونها در جنگ خودشون استفاده کنه(شما فقط یه جنگ از جنگ های آمریکا با عراق،افغانستان،ویتنام،فیل  یپین،جنگ جهانی دوم مثال بزنید که زن رو فرستادن به خط مقدم جبهه(البته داخل پشت جبهه رو من کاری ندارم که بحثش جدا هستش)
> پ ن:در دفاع مقدس هم زنانی از خطه کرد و لر داشتیم که اسلحه به دست بگیرند،ولی اون زمان در شرایطی بودش که راه دیگه ای نبود و زنان از روی غیرتشون میجنگیدن برای حفظ کشور.


البته قطعا شما میدونید اساس بحث، طرح فرض، استدلال درست و رسیدن به نتیجه قاطع هست!
قوانین میتونن غلط یا مسخره باشن! مثل نصف بودن ارزش زن در برابر مرد
تاریخ میتونه پر از ایراد باشه! مثل هیتلر
نوشتار شما فارغ از نتیجه ای که دارید برای اثباتش میکوشید پر هست از کلمات بی تعریفِ مبهم و استدلال های پوچ و بیهوده

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط samin.key


اولا زن ناموس هیچکس نیست و تصمیمات و جسم و روح خودش در اختیار خودشه و به خودش مربوطه همونطور که یک مرد ناموس کسی نیست 
دوما کدوم دشمن و جنگ دقیقا!!! ؟؟؟ ...هه .... نکنه اون ۱۵۰۰ نفر از هموطنامون رو میگید که با سرکوب و کشتن تو آبان خونین ساکت شدن ؟ یاشایدم منظورتون از دشمن هواپیما مسافر بری اوکراینی بود درسته ؟ ارتش و سپاه خیلی هنر کنن گل به خودی نزنن بقیش پیشکش ....اصلا دلواپس نباشید یه زن که هیچی خیلیا شهید شدن و کسی ککش هم نگزید 
پ . ن : از شما تعجب میکنم جناب با خوندن اون همه کتاب سیاسی و علمی داشتن همچین تحلیلاتی یکم مضحک و خنده داره
پ.ن ۲: دوست نداشتم این حرفا رو اینجا بزنم و میدونم ممکنه برام تبعات داشته باشه ولی هر چی باشه بهتر از اینه که بشینی و خیلی راحت هر چیزی بشنوی دم نزنی



به به... میبینم اعتقادات منو سرقت ادبی میکنی  سارق کی بودی تو  (#شوخی_میدونم عقیده ی شخصی خودته)

متاسفانه دنیا بر پایه ی نامساوات چیده شده... قوانین ناعادلانه ان چون کسی که اونا تعیین کرده یک انسان بوده... انسان هم خودش یک موجود پر از نقص و ایراده و مسلما نمیتونه مساوات رو در همه چیز رعایت کنه پس قوانین هم پر از ایرادن (دیه ی زن نصف یک مرده... حق طلاق و حضانت و حقوقی مثل تحصیل و اشتغال یک زن بر عهده ی یک مرد حالا پدر یا همسر اون زن هستش... یک مرد حق داره از چندتا همسر در آن واحد برخوردار باشه و این چنین مواردی که اگه بخوام لیستش کنم باید صد صفحه تایپ کنم و از حوصله ام خارجه)

ما الآن داریم توی یکی از کشورهایی زندگی میکنیم که قوانینش جزو ناعادلانه ترین قوانین جهانه... بنظرم نباید تو اینچنین کشوری انتظارات زیادی هم داشت...
فقط میتونیم امید به بهبودی داشته باشیم که امیدی پوچ و واهی هستش...*

----------


## B_m10m_O

> جناب اینجا جای بحث سیاسی نیست و من جواب کاملی نمیدهم، ولی باید خدمت شما چند نکته عرض کنم:
> 1-در 5000هزار سال قدمت ایران،خیلی کم مشاهده شده واحد یا گروهی در ارتشی زن وجود داشته باشد که به بعضی از آنها اشاره میکنم:
> الف:دریاسالار آرتمیس چون ایشون یونانی بودند و در آن زمان ایرانی ها در دریا مهارت آنچنانی نداشتند،آمدند و ناوگان دریایی سه پازوکی را برای ایران ابداع کردند که در نوبه خود بینظیر بود(در عملیات مروارید در جنگ ایران و عراق از همین شیوه استفاده شده)درضمن ایشون همسر خشایار شاه بزرگ هم بودن!
> ب:در زمان حمله اسکندر به ایران گروهی متشکل از دهها نفر(تعدادشون از صد نفر هم کمتر بودش)،به فرماندهی یوتاب خواهر آریوبرزن برای دفاع از کیان ایران کمانداران بودند،ولی متاسفانه ایشون به همراه برادرشان آریوبرزن به دست سپاه مقدونی کشته میشوند(مواردی دیگر هستند که آنها به بعد از ایران باستان مربوط میشوند مثل جنگ خلفا با یعقوب لیث که البته تعداد زنان بسیار کم بودن)
> 2-در حوادث آبان ماه 267 نفر اگر اشتباه نکنم کشته شدند(عدد 1500نفر رو هم رویترز از خودش درآورده)،در ضمن این مورد رو من تایید نمیکنم و یا طرفداری و اینا،ولی به هر حال عددی که شما گفتید اغراق آمیز بودش.
> 
> در ضمن،طبق کنواسیون ژنو زنان در جنگ همانند خردسالان و سالمندان جز غیر نظامی ها تلقی میشوند و سربازی حق نداره به اینا آسیبی وارد کنه!(در خود آمریکا هم با اینکه سرباز زن هم ارتششون داره(البته خیلی کم میگیرند که ضایع نشه)،امکان نداره از اونها در جنگ خودشون استفاده کنه(شما فقط یه جنگ از جنگ های آمریکا با عراق،افغانستان،ویتنام،فیل  یپین،جنگ جهانی دوم مثال بزنید که زن رو فرستادن به خط مقدم جبهه(البته داخل پشت جبهه رو من کاری ندارم که بحثش جدا هستش)
> پ ن:در دفاع مقدس هم زنانی از خطه کرد و لر داشتیم که اسلحه به دست بگیرند،ولی اون زمان در شرایطی بودش که راه دیگه ای نبود و زنان از روی غیرتشون میجنگیدن برای حفظ کشور.


قرار نیست که تاریخ و سنت، بار سنگینی باشه که حرکت جامعه به جلو رو کند کنه! هر نوع رجوعی به سنت و تاریخ هم، اگه برای نقادی و پایه گذاری تغییراتی متناسب با روح جدید زمان نباشه، منجر به ارتجاع میشه.*مسئله ی «زن»* یکی از موارد اصلی اونه. نیمی از جامعه که مدت بسیار زیادی از «حقوق بنیادین بشری» خودش محروم بوده.  نکته این جا جالب تر می شه که حتی خود «انسان» هم توی بخش اعظم این تاریخ، از حقوق خودش محروم بوده؛ حقوقی که به رسمیت شناخته نشده بودن. زن که دیگه موجودِ (حتی شهروند هم نه؛ شهروند مفهوم مدرنیه و در تاریخ ما وجود نداشته!) درجه دوم بوده! خود مرد هم موجود درجه یک در اجتماع! (جامعه نه! نداشتیم) چون که اساسا بنا گذاشتن* مفهوم «حق»* بر پایه «انسان به خودی خود و به صرف انسان بودن» یه پدیده مدرنه و پیش از اون حقوق، ریشه الهیاتی داشته اند. (البته برخی قائل اند که حقوق مدرن هم ادامه ی همون حقوق الهیاتیه که در دوران نوزایش، سکولاریزه شده)
این از بخش حقوقی قضیه!

در مورد حضور «زن امروزی» در نقش های متفاوت «شهروندی» هم پیشرفت های خوبی صورت گرفته و در بعضی کشورهای غربی، این مسئله تقریبا حل شده. این جا باید تاریخ رو ببینیم. توی جنگ جهانی دوم، شوروی (به خاطر عقاید چپ) به طور گسترده از زن ها در پشت و جلوی جبهه شرقی در برابر فاشیسم استفاده می کرد. توی جبهه غربی اما این هنوز جا نیفتاده بود! این مسئله هم کم کم حل شد ... وقتی تاریخ رو ببینیم، این روال رو توی قرن اخیر می بینیم: از حق رای شروع میشه! (خود حق رای هم تاریخ گسترده ای داره ... از حق رای مردان پولدار به همه مردان و بعدتر به زنان) کم کم بقیه نقش های شهروندی هم مهیا میشه: وکالت و قضاوت و سیاست! این تاریخ یک مبارزه است برای احقاق حق بشری یک زن به عنوان شهروندی در جامعه! هدف نهایی این جنبش ها چیه؟ فراهم شدن فرصت های برابر برای هر انسان صرف نظر از جنسیت و نژاد. راه زیادی مونده ولی هدف مشخصه.

پ.ن: کنوانسیون ژنو و ... هم که می فرمایید، اون طوری نیست. منظور غیر نظامیانه. وگرنه یه سرباز نظامی، چه مرد باشه چه زن باشه چه ربات باشه، منظور اون نیست! در «بیانیه حفاظت از زنان و کودکان در شرایط اضطراری و درگیری های رزمی» صراحتا به «غیر نظامی» بودن و Civil  بودن اشاره شده.

پ.ن2: در مورد آبان هم هیچی نمی گم چون فضای سایت اجازه نمیده ... ولی اون رو بار اول ندیدم. اگه میدیدم، مسلما با آدمی که اون جمله «قرمز» رنگ رو گفته، هم کلام نمی شدم. خون هنوز می جوشه  ... .

----------


## mlt

نه بابا 267 نفر چیه.3_4نفر بودن اونا هم نزدن بنده خداها داشتن پینتبال بازی میکردن تیر رنگی خوردن


> جناب اینجا جای بحث سیاسی نیست و من جواب کاملی نمیدهم، ولی باید خدمت شما چند نکته عرض کنم:
> 1-در 5000هزار سال قدمت ایران،خیلی کم مشاهده شده واحد یا گروهی در ارتشی زن وجود داشته باشد که به بعضی از آنها اشاره میکنم:
> الف:دریاسالار آرتمیس چون ایشون یونانی بودند و در آن زمان ایرانی ها در دریا مهارت آنچنانی نداشتند،آمدند و ناوگان دریایی سه پازوکی را برای ایران ابداع کردند که در نوبه خود بینظیر بود(در عملیات مروارید در جنگ ایران و عراق از همین شیوه استفاده شده)درضمن ایشون همسر خشایار شاه بزرگ هم بودن!
> ب:در زمان حمله اسکندر به ایران گروهی متشکل از دهها نفر(تعدادشون از صد نفر هم کمتر بودش)،به فرماندهی یوتاب خواهر آریوبرزن برای دفاع از کیان ایران کمانداران بودند،ولی متاسفانه ایشون به همراه برادرشان آریوبرزن به دست سپاه مقدونی کشته میشوند(مواردی دیگر هستند که آنها به بعد از ایران باستان مربوط میشوند مثل جنگ خلفا با یعقوب لیث که البته تعداد زنان بسیار کم بودن)
> 2-در حوادث آبان ماه 267 نفر اگر اشتباه نکنم کشته شدند(عدد 1500نفر رو هم رویترز از خودش درآورده)،در ضمن این مورد رو من تایید نمیکنم و یا طرفداری و اینا،ولی به هر حال عددی که شما گفتید اغراق آمیز بودش.
> 
> در ضمن،طبق کنواسیون ژنو زنان در جنگ همانند خردسالان و سالمندان جز غیر نظامی ها تلقی میشوند و سربازی حق نداره به اینا آسیبی وارد کنه!(در خود آمریکا هم با اینکه سرباز زن هم ارتششون داره(البته خیلی کم میگیرند که ضایع نشه)،امکان نداره از اونها در جنگ خودشون استفاده کنه(شما فقط یه جنگ از جنگ های آمریکا با عراق،افغانستان،ویتنام،فیل  یپین،جنگ جهانی دوم مثال بزنید که زن رو فرستادن به خط مقدم جبهه(البته داخل پشت جبهه رو من کاری ندارم که بحثش جدا هستش)
> پ ن:در دفاع مقدس هم زنانی از خطه کرد و لر داشتیم که اسلحه به دست بگیرند،ولی اون زمان در شرایطی بودش که راه دیگه ای نبود و زنان از روی غیرتشون میجنگیدن برای حفظ کشور.

----------


## Mohamad_R

> اولا زن ناموس هیچکس نیست و تصمیمات و جسم و روح خودش در اختیار خودشه و به خودش مربوطه همونطور که یک مرد ناموس کسی نیست 
> دوما کدوم دشمن و جنگ دقیقا!!! ؟؟؟ ...هه .... نکنه اون ۱۵۰۰ نفر از هموطنامون رو میگید که با سرکوب و کشتن تو آبان خونین ساکت شدن ؟ یاشایدم منظورتون از دشمن هواپیما مسافر بری اوکراینی بود درسته ؟ ارتش و سپاه خیلی هنر کنن گل به خودی نزنن بقیش پیشکش ....اصلا دلواپس نباشید یه زن که هیچی خیلیا شهید شدن و کسی ککش هم نگزید 
> پ . ن : از شما تعجب میکنم جناب با خوندن اون همه کتاب سیاسی و علمی داشتن همچین تحلیلاتی یکم مضحک و خنده داره
> پ.ن ۲: دوست نداشتم این حرفا رو اینجا بزنم و میدونم ممکنه برام تبعات داشته باشه ولی هر چی باشه بهتر از اینه که بشینی و خیلی راحت هر چیزی بشنوی دم نزنی





> البته قطعا شما میدونید اساس بحث، طرح فرض، استدلال درست و رسیدن به نتیجه قاطع هست!
> قوانین میتونن غلط یا مسخره باشن! مثل نصف بودن ارزش زن در برابر مرد
> تاریخ میتونه پر از ایراد باشه! مثل هیتلر
> نوشتار شما فارغ از نتیجه ای که دارید برای اثباتش میکوشید پر هست از کلمات بی تعریفِ مبهم و استدلال های پوچ و بیهوده





> *
> 
> 
> به به... میبینم اعتقادات منو سرقت ادبی میکنی  سارق کی بودی تو  (#شوخی_میدونم عقیده ی شخصی خودته)
> 
> متاسفانه دنیا بر پایه ی نامساوات چیده شده... قوانین ناعادلانه ان چون کسی که اونا تعیین کرده یک انسان بوده... انسان هم خودش یک موجود پر از نقص و ایراده و مسلما نمیتونه مساوات رو در همه چیز رعایت کنه پس قوانین هم پر از ایرادن (دیه ی زن نصف یک مرده... حق طلاق و حضانت و حقوقی مثل تحصیل و اشتغال یک زن بر عهده ی یک مرد حالا پدر یا همسر اون زن هستش... یک مرد حق داره از چندتا همسر در آن واحد برخوردار باشه و این چنین مواردی که اگه بخوام لیستش کنم باید صد صفحه تایپ کنم و از حوصله ام خارجه)
> 
> ما الآن داریم توی یکی از کشورهایی زندگی میکنیم که قوانینش جزو ناعادلانه ترین قوانین جهانه... بنظرم نباید تو اینچنین کشوری انتظارات زیادی هم داشت...
> فقط میتونیم امید به بهبودی داشته باشیم که امیدی پوچ و واهی هستش...*





> قرار نیست که تاریخ و سنت، بار سنگینی باشه که حرکت جامعه به جلو رو کند کنه! هر نوع رجوعی به سنت و تاریخ هم، اگه برای نقادی و پایه گذاری تغییراتی متناسب با روح جدید زمان نباشه، منجر به ارتجاع میشه.*مسئله ی «زن»* یکی از موارد اصلی اونه. نیمی از جامعه که مدت بسیار زیادی از «حقوق بنیادین بشری» خودش محروم بوده.  نکته این جا جالب تر می شه که حتی خود «انسان» هم توی بخش اعظم این تاریخ، از حقوق خودش محروم بوده؛ حقوقی که به رسمیت شناخته نشده بودن. زن که دیگه موجودِ (حتی شهروند هم نه؛ شهروند مفهوم مدرنیه و در تاریخ ما وجود نداشته!) درجه دوم بوده! خود مرد هم موجود درجه یک در اجتماع! (جامعه نه! نداشتیم) چون که اساسا بنا گذاشتن* مفهوم «حق»* بر پایه «انسان به خودی خود و به صرف انسان بودن» یه پدیده مدرنه و پیش از اون حقوق، ریشه الهیاتی داشته اند. (البته برخی قائل اند که حقوق مدرن هم ادامه ی همون حقوق الهیاتیه که در دوران نوزایش، سکولاریزه شده)
> این از بخش حقوقی قضیه!
> 
> در مورد حضور «زن امروزی» در نقش های متفاوت «شهروندی» هم پیشرفت های خوبی صورت گرفته و در بعضی کشورهای غربی، این مسئله تقریبا حل شده. این جا باید تاریخ رو ببینیم. توی جنگ جهانی دوم، شوروی (به خاطر عقاید چپ) به طور گسترده از زن ها در پشت و جلوی جبهه شرقی در برابر فاشیسم استفاده می کرد. توی جبهه غربی اما این هنوز جا نیفتاده بود! این مسئله هم کم کم حل شد ... وقتی تاریخ رو ببینیم، این روال رو توی قرن اخیر می بینیم: از حق رای شروع میشه! (خود حق رای هم تاریخ گسترده ای داره ... از حق رای مردان پولدار به همه مردان و بعدتر به زنان) کم کم بقیه نقش های شهروندی هم مهیا میشه: وکالت و قضاوت و سیاست! این تاریخ یک مبارزه است برای احقاق حق بشری یک زن به عنوان شهروندی در جامعه! هدف نهایی این جنبش ها چیه؟ فراهم شدن فرصت های برابر برای هر انسان صرف نظر از جنسیت و نژاد. راه زیادی مونده ولی هدف مشخصه.
> 
> پ.ن: کنوانسیون ژنو و ... هم که می فرمایید، اون طوری نیست. منظور غیر نظامیانه. وگرنه یه سرباز نظامی، چه مرد باشه چه زن باشه چه ربات باشه، منظور اون نیست! در «بیانیه حفاظت از زنان و کودکان در شرایط اضطراری و درگیری های رزمی» صراحتا به «غیر نظامی» بودن و Civil  بودن اشاره شده.
> 
> پ.ن2: در مورد آبان هم هیچی نمی گم چون فضای سایت اجازه نمیده ... ولی اون رو بار اول ندیدم. اگه میدیدم، مسلما با آدمی که اون جمله «قرمز» رنگ رو گفته، هم کلام نمی شدم. خون هنوز می جوشه  ... .





> نه بابا 267 نفر چیه.3_4نفر بودن اونا هم نزدن بنده خداها داشتن پینتبال بازی میکردن تیر رنگی خوردن





جمع کنین بابا بحث ررِِِِ  .  کم دم از ناموس و پهلوان بازی بزنین ، خانوماهم کم فمینیسیتی بازی دربیارین 
نشستین واس خودتون مقاله توضیح المسائل نوشتین الحق و النصاف به غیر از اینکه اعصابتون و فکرتون رو به هم زد چیز دیگه داشت ؟ اصلا نتیجش چی؟ کم تو فضای مجازی اروغ بزنیم ! واقعا میگم الان اینقدر جر بحث نتیجش چیشد؟ مملکت عوض شد یا شما به خواستتون رسیدین؟ چرا مثلا دوست داریم حالا هرچیزی شده تعصباتمون رو به زور به یکی ملزم کنیم؟  نخود نخود هرکه رود خانه خود . ادمینای گوگولی لطفا این چار پنج پست رو + مال من بحذفید . تشکر



ضمنا دوست عزیز* فردی مرکوری* هیتلر( _درود ممد ار بر او باد )_ نقطه عطف تاریخ بود مثل نقطه عطف تاریخ که قورمه سبزی کشف شد :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> 
> به به... میبینم اعتقادات منو سرقت ادبی میکنی  سارق کی بودی تو  (#شوخی_میدونم عقیده ی شخصی خودته)
> 
> متاسفانه دنیا بر پایه ی نامساوات چیده شده... قوانین ناعادلانه ان چون کسی که اونا تعیین کرده یک انسان بوده... انسان هم خودش یک موجود پر از نقص و ایراده و مسلما نمیتونه مساوات رو در همه چیز رعایت کنه پس قوانین هم پر از ایرادن (دیه ی زن نصف یک مرده... حق طلاق و حضانت و حقوقی مثل تحصیل و اشتغال یک زن بر عهده ی یک مرد حالا پدر یا همسر اون زن هستش... یک مرد حق داره از چندتا همسر در آن واحد برخوردار باشه و این چنین مواردی که اگه بخوام لیستش کنم باید صد صفحه تایپ کنم و از حوصله ام خارجه)
> 
> ما الآن داریم توی یکی از کشورهایی زندگی میکنیم که قوانینش جزو ناعادلانه ترین قوانین جهانه... بنظرم نباید تو اینچنین کشوری انتظارات زیادی هم داشت...
> فقط میتونیم امید به بهبودی داشته باشیم که امیدی پوچ و واهی هستش...*


.
پوکر واقعا مگه میزارین پنج شیش تا زن بگیریم اخه؟ ادم یدونه رو میگیره میشه بچه گربه خونه! کی گفته الان 3 تا 4 تا میگیرن زن اون قدیم بود بابا ، پسرای الان کمر واسشون نمونده :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (105): 

در ضمن زنان دارای نعمت زیبایی هستن که ما نداریم ( دینی دهم درس 10) :Yahoo (21):  :Y (716):  :Y (640):  گرچه داشتون یه پا برد پیته  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## indomitable

*در مورد همه چی حرف زدید اخرش من نفهمیدم چی به چی شد...
*

----------


## Egotist

سلام
گزینه های رو میز شما نیروانتظامی ، ارتش و سپاه میتونه باشه . که 2 حالت هست
یا درجه داری و یا از طریق دانشکده افسری که آزمون داره
در هر حالت یکسری شرایط دارن مثل محدودیت سنی و اسلام و حتی تشیع و معدل و قد و وزن .
درجه داری بدون آزمون هست و اصلا توصیه نمیشه . اگر سنت هنوز خیلی بالا نرفته و با این سبک فضاها مشکل نداری من دانشکده افسری ارتش یا سپاه پیشنهاد میکنم
یکسری سرچ بکنین تو نت هست شرایطش
نوبت های ثبت نامشون هم از حوالی دی شروع میشه!

و در آخر نا گفته نمونه که

----------


## B_m10m_O

> جمع کنین بابا بحث ررِِِِ  .  کم دم از ناموس و پهلوان بازی بزنین ، خانوماهم کم فمینیسیتی بازی دربیارین 
> نشستین واس خودتون مقاله توضیح المسائل نوشتین الحق و النصاف به غیر از اینکه اعصابتون و فکرتون رو به هم زد چیز دیگه داشت ؟ اصلا نتیجش چی؟ کم تو فضای مجازی اروغ بزنیم ! واقعا میگم الان اینقدر جر بحث نتیجش چیشد؟ مملکت عوض شد یا شما به خواستتون رسیدین؟ چرا مثلا دوست داریم حالا هرچیزی شده تعصباتمون رو به زور به یکی ملزم کنیم؟  نخود نخود هرکه رود خانه خود . ادمینای گوگولی لطفا این چار پنج پست رو + مال من بحذفید . تشکر
> 
> ضمنا دوست عزیز* فردی مرکوری* هیتلر( _درود ممد ار بر او باد )_ نقطه عطف تاریخ بود مثل نقطه عطف تاریخ که قورمه سبزی کشف شد



1) وقتی توی بحثی مشارکت ندارین، دلیلی هم نداره که نگران اعصاب و ذهن افراد درگیر اون بحث باشین؛ مادرمون که نیستید : ) ) 
2) نتیجه؟ مگه هدف از بحث کردن، به نتیجه رسیدن یا قانع کردن طرف مقابله؟ بحث و گفتگو، خودش به خودی خود اصالت داره و ارزشش وابسته به نتیجه ی احتمالی حاصل از اون نیست؛ چرا که همون روشن شدن مفاهیم و به محک نقد و بحث زدن عقایدمون، باعث پالایش و به پرسش کشیدنشون میشه و ما رو از جزم گرایی خام دور می کنه. در یک کلمه: هر پرسش راهی می گشاید.
3) اگه قرار باشه چیزی مملکت رو عوض کنه، کشوندن چنین بحث هایی در مورد «حق» و «حقوق» انسانی به سطح جامعه است. فراگیر کردنش و نهادینه شدنش. بزرگ ترین مشکل و سخت ترین مانع در راه تجدد ایران، جا نیفتادن مفهوم مدرن «حق» (چه در قانون و چه در اذهان عامه) بوده و هست.
4) به بحث گذاشتن عقاید مختلف و سنجش اون ها به معنی «زور چپون کردن» تعصبات و عقاید نیست! بلکه برعکس، همین حرف شما علیه بحث و گفتگوئه که جنبه «زور چپون کردن» نظم موجود با ممانعت از پا گرفتن هر بحثی رو داره. 

 :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mlt

ببخشید که این موضوع به دل شما ننشست


> جمع کنین بابا بحث ررِِِِ  .  کم دم از ناموس و پهلوان بازی بزنین ، خانوماهم کم فمینیسیتی بازی دربیارین 
> نشستین واس خودتون مقاله توضیح المسائل نوشتین الحق و النصاف به غیر از اینکه اعصابتون و فکرتون رو به هم زد چیز دیگه داشت ؟ اصلا نتیجش چی؟ کم تو فضای مجازی اروغ بزنیم ! واقعا میگم الان اینقدر جر بحث نتیجش چیشد؟ مملکت عوض شد یا شما به خواستتون رسیدین؟ چرا مثلا دوست داریم حالا هرچیزی شده تعصباتمون رو به زور به یکی ملزم کنیم؟  نخود نخود هرکه رود خانه خود . ادمینای گوگولی لطفا این چار پنج پست رو + مال من بحذفید . تشکر
> 
> 
> 
> ضمنا دوست عزیز* فردی مرکوری* هیتلر( _درود ممد ار بر او باد )_ نقطه عطف تاریخ بود مثل نقطه عطف تاریخ که قورمه سبزی کشف شد

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Egotist


سلامگزینه های رو میز شما نیروانتظامی ، ارتش و سپاه میتونه باشه . که 2 حالت هستیا درجه داری و یا از طریق دانشکده افسری که آزمون دارهدر هر حالت یکسری شرایط دارن مثل محدودیت سنی و اسلام و حتی تشیع و معدل و قد و وزن .درجه داری بدون آزمون هست و اصلا توصیه نمیشه . اگر سنت هنوز خیلی بالا نرفته و با این سبک فضاها مشکل نداری من دانشکده افسری ارتش یا سپاه پیشنهاد میکنمیکسری سرچ بکنین تو نت هست شرایطشنوبت های ثبت نامشون هم از حوالی دی شروع میشه!و در آخر نا گفته نمونه کهفایل پیوست 95507


دانشگاه افسری ارتش،بانو نمیپذیره شمام ما پلیس نشده مارو ب فحش بستیا*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> 1) وقتی توی بحثی مشارکت ندارین، دلیلی هم نداره که نگران اعصاب و ذهن افراد درگیر اون بحث باشین؛ مادرمون که نیستید : ) ) 
> 2) نتیجه؟ مگه هدف از بحث کردن، به نتیجه رسیدن یا قانع کردن طرف مقابله؟ بحث و گفتگو، خودش به خودی خود اصالت داره و ارزشش وابسته به نتیجه ی احتمالی حاصل از اون نیست؛ چرا که همون روشن شدن مفاهیم و به محک نقد و بحث زدن عقایدمون، باعث پالایش و به پرسش کشیدنشون میشه و ما رو از جزم گرایی خام دور می کنه. در یک کلمه: هر پرسش راهی می گشاید.
> 3) اگه قرار باشه چیزی مملکت رو عوض کنه، کشوندن چنین بحث هایی در مورد «حق» و «حقوق» انسانی به سطح جامعه است. فراگیر کردنش و نهادینه شدنش. بزرگ ترین مشکل و سخت ترین مانع در راه تجدد ایران، جا نیفتادن مفهوم مدرن «حق» (چه در قانون و چه در اذهان عامه) بوده و هست.
> 4) به بحث گذاشتن عقاید مختلف و سنجش اون ها به معنی «زور چپون کردن» تعصبات و عقاید نیست! بلکه برعکس، همین حرف شما علیه بحث و گفتگوئه که جنبه «زور چپون کردن» نظم موجود با ممانعت از پا گرفتن هر بحثی رو داره.





> ببخشید که این موضوع به دل شما ننشست



سلام با عرض معذرت چیزایی رو که نوشتین نخوندم اصلا :Yahoo (76):  . 
چون چه شما بگی و اصلا انجمن 700 تا پست ایجاد کنی اخرش چی میشه؟ اصلا تاثیری تو زندگی شما داره؟ اصلا قدرتی الان داریم که ناله میکنیم و چیز ناله میکنیم و به دنبال اینیم که شرایط بر وفق مراد باشه؟ اصلا تمام اکانت ها و اعضا موافق تئوری ها و نظرات شما ! جز یه حساب های کاربری مجازی که قانعشون کردین چی ایدتون میشه؟  :Yahoo (31): 

تو این ایران همه ناله میکنن ، مرده یکی بیاد شرایط رو درست کنه ، وگرنه بیشتر از همه شوفر های تاکسی بلدن جمله قشنگ و فلسفی بسرایند . /

----------


## mohammad1381

> 1) وقتی توی بحثی مشارکت ندارین، دلیلی هم نداره که نگران اعصاب و ذهن افراد درگیر اون بحث باشین؛ مادرمون که نیستید : ) ) 
> 2) نتیجه؟ مگه هدف از بحث کردن، به نتیجه رسیدن یا قانع کردن طرف مقابله؟ بحث و گفتگو، خودش به خودی خود اصالت داره و ارزشش وابسته به نتیجه ی احتمالی حاصل از اون نیست؛ چرا که همون روشن شدن مفاهیم و به محک نقد و بحث زدن عقایدمون، باعث پالایش و به پرسش کشیدنشون میشه و ما رو از جزم گرایی خام دور می کنه. در یک کلمه: هر پرسش راهی می گشاید.
> 3) اگه قرار باشه چیزی مملکت رو عوض کنه، کشوندن چنین بحث هایی در مورد «حق» و «حقوق» انسانی به سطح جامعه است. فراگیر کردنش و نهادینه شدنش. بزرگ ترین مشکل و سخت ترین مانع در راه تجدد ایران، جا نیفتادن مفهوم مدرن «حق» (چه در قانون و چه در اذهان عامه) بوده و هست.
> 4) به بحث گذاشتن عقاید مختلف و سنجش اون ها به معنی «زور چپون کردن» تعصبات و عقاید نیست! بلکه برعکس، همین حرف شما علیه بحث و گفتگوئه که جنبه «زور چپون کردن» نظم موجود با ممانعت از پا گرفتن هر بحثی رو داره.


من جواب باقی دوستان مخالف نظرم رو نمیدم،چون میدونم اونا بر پایه احساسات تصمیم گیری میکنند،ولی چون میدونم شما با این طرز نوشتاریتون آدم بافهم و کمالات هستید و گفتمان مرا میفهمید و سواد کافی در زمینه سیاست رو دارید پاسخ شما را میدهم:
ببینید در ارتش های های امروزی ما دو نوع تمدن داریم که هر کدوم رو نقش افرینی زن ها در آن تمدن را بازگو می کنم:
تمدن های شرقی:از تمدن های شرقی اگر جنگی رخ بده،به احتمال بالای اکثریت آنها زن رو وارد جنگ نمی کنند)که با توجه به اندک سواد من چند کشور احتمال داره اینکارو بکنن:
کره شمالی:یه کشور کاملا امپریالیستی هستش که در سربازی هم زن های اونا مشارکت دارند(با اینکه بعیده بازم در جنگ های خودشون از زن در تیپ های زمینی استفاده کنند،ولی مطمئنا در ارتششون تعداد کثیری زن دارند!
چین:بر پایه کمونیستی (البته آبکی شده اش و بیشتر طرفای لنینیستی میخوره)،این ارتششون هم زن دارند،ولی تا الان بنده ندیدم در رژه های خودشون در نیروهای زمینی ارتش زن هم وارد کنند(گفتم زمینی،مطمئنا در نیروهای دریایی و هوایی خیلی تعداد زن ها بیشتر هستش تا زمینی!)
روسیه(شوروی سابق):اگر همون شوروی بود،مطمئنا زنان رو هم وارد بازی میکرد(خودتون میدونید دیگه دیدگاه کمونیستی چجوریه هستش)،ولی الاندیگه چون شوروی منحل شده،بعید به نظر میرسه مثل همون دیدگاه شوروی زن رو وارد جنگ کنند(البته ممکنه در اواخر جنگ و رو به شکست بودند،اینکارو بکنند)
و اما تمدن های غربی:
آمریکا و اتحادیه ناتو(به غیر از یکی):در ارتش خودشون زن هم دارند،ولی در هیچ جنگی که تا الان رخ داده مثلا بین آمریکا و ویتنام و فیلیپین و جنگ جهانی دوم ... هیچ منبعی نگفته که ارتش آمریکا زن رو وارد بازی کرده باشه(و همچنین 50 درصد نیروهای زن آمریکایی در دریا مستقر هستند که این خودش نمیایانگر اینه که از زن در وهله آخر استفاده میشه(مثل هر کشوری دیگه)
کره جنوبی و ژاپن:این دو تا کشور از نظر من اصلا تا 10 سال دیگه نمیشه ازشون به عنوان تمدن شرقی یاد کردش(به علت هجمه فرهنگی)،ولی در این دو کشور که ژاپن که هیچی!چون ارتش خاصی نداره و به آمریکا وابسته اس(شاید تک و توک کماندوهای زن تربیت کنه!)،ولی در کره جنوبی به شخصه حتی اگر سریال هاشون رو نگاه کنید،میبینید در ارتششون به خصوص نیروی هوایی زن رو دخیل کرده اند
خب پس تا اینجا دیدیم سهم زن و مرد در هیچ ارتشی برابر نیست و هر کشوری جنگیدن مردارو(هم از لحاظ دیدگاه غیر نظامی  و هم قدرت بدنی) دخیل نکرده که میمونه یک کشور خاص که زن رو خیلی جدی وارد عرصه جنگ میکنه و اون کسی نیست جز رژیم صهونیستی!فقط همین کشوره که سهم زن و مرد در جنگ کاملا برابره!
بازم میگم،بنده در اینجا قصد بحث و جدل سیاسی رو ندارم،فقط چون دیدم شمارو رو میشه با پایه منطق و ارائه اسناد به گفتگو نشست و نه بر پایه احساسات شخصی و پاره از اخبار(طرف میگه هیتلر ایراد تاریخ بوده،خب دوست گرامی چرا وقتی اندکی کتاب و تاریخ مطالعه نمیکنید این حرفارو میزنید؟!)تصمیم میگیرند،با اون دوستان هر چی هم حرف بزنه آدم فایده ای نداره!
پ ن: این طرز حرف زدنتون و این همه سواد اجتماعی و سیاسی منو یاد یکی انداخته،ببخشید شما رشتتون رو هم مرتبط با سیاسته؟

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*با سلام از کافی نت بپرسین اونا از فراخوان ها خبر دارن حتماااا حتمااااا و اینکه بدونین حقوق درجه داری با افسری فرق میکنه 
افسری مثلرتربیت معلم۴ سال دانشکده جزسوابق 
حساب میشه و خب دیگه همش باید چادر سرتون باشه  و اینکه مثلا درجه داری دیر تر از افسری تعویض درجه دارن و در اخر هم بازنشسته بشین با کسی که اندازه شما خدمت کرده  دانشکده ای بوده هم اختلاف درجهدارین و هم اختلاف حقوق و اینکه بهتون پاسپورت نمیدن تا بازنشسته شین مگر برای سفر هار زیارتی و خب دیگه یه جور عقد محسوب میشه 
و باید بتونین کنترل کنید اعصاب و روانتون رو 
خدمات اجتماعی خوبی دارن اما خب....... 
امیدوارم موفق باشین*

----------


## mohammad1381

> اولا زن ناموس هیچکس نیست و تصمیمات و جسم و روح خودش در اختیار خودشه و به خودش مربوطه همونطور که یک مرد ناموس کسی نیست 
> دوما کدوم دشمن و جنگ دقیقا!!! ؟؟؟ ...هه .... نکنه اون ۱۵۰۰ نفر از هموطنامون رو میگید که با سرکوب و کشتن تو آبان خونین ساکت شدن ؟ یاشایدم منظورتون از دشمن هواپیما مسافر بری اوکراینی بود درسته ؟ ارتش و سپاه خیلی هنر کنن گل به خودی نزنن بقیش پیشکش ....اصلا دلواپس نباشید یه زن که هیچی خیلیا شهید شدن و کسی ککش هم نگزید 
> پ . ن : از شما تعجب میکنم جناب با خوندن اون همه کتاب سیاسی و علمی داشتن همچین تحلیلاتی یکم مضحک و خنده داره
> پ.ن ۲: دوست نداشتم این حرفا رو اینجا بزنم و میدونم ممکنه برام تبعات داشته باشه ولی هر چی باشه بهتر از اینه که بشینی و خیلی راحت هر چیزی بشنوی دم نزنی


در ضمن،سمین خانم که به مهدی خانم!میگید ممد آر بیشعور و احمقه،این طرز حرف زدن زشت نیست،واقعا برای تربیتتون متاسفم!

----------


## rz1

*با ذکر صلوات محمدي تاپيک را ببنديد*

----------


## میلاد زد

سلام منم به شدت به خدمت در یگان های ویزه نوپو یا واحد ضد تروریسم وزارت اطلاعات که از قضا از طریق کنکور ومصاحبه دانشجو میگیره علاقه مندم منتها یکی از چشام 7 دهم و نمیشه متاسفانه برم کلا هم مشاغل نظامی محدودیت زیادی دارند خیلی از مایی که از بیرون مینگریم قشنگه اما وقتی بری توش میبینی همچین اش دهن سوزی نیست

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط میلاد زد


سلام منم به شدت به خدمت در یگان های ویزه نوپو یا واحد ضد تروریسم وزارت اطلاعات که از قضا از طریق کنکور ومصاحبه دانشجو میگیره علاقه مندم منتها یکی از چشام 7 دهم و نمیشه متاسفانه برم کلا هم مشاغل نظامی محدودیت زیادی دارند خیلی از مایی که از بیرون مینگریم قشنگه اما وقتی بری توش میبینی همچین اش دهن سوزی نیست


یعنی منک چشمم یکیش یکه و یکیشم یکو ۷۵ صدم نمیتونم برم؟

اخه پارتیمون کلفته*

----------


## mohammad1381

> من نگفتم ایشون بی شعور و احمقه گفتم ایشون شعور کافی ندارن و کم شعوری (که دقیقا همین واژه رو گفتم و چیز عجیبیم نیست چون همه ما درجه هایی از شعور رو نداریم که خود من هم شاملش میشم  ) ابدا فحش نیست از دید من نادانی (احمقی ....که البته من همچین واژه ای رو نگفتم )  هم همچنین یه خصیصه هست که نیاز به درمان داره .... شما و ایشون میتونید با مطالعه کتاب بی شعوری پی به این نکته ببرید ..... و از دوستمم خواهش کردم با این افراد که در مقابل فهم انقدر مقاومت میکنن هم کلام نشه چون این موضوع رو خودم آغاز کردم و دوست ندارم به دوستام اهانت بشه 
> .... و یک نکته خیلی اساسی دیگه که حتما باید کتاب مذکور رو شما مطالعه کنید اینه که یاد بگیرید پیام های بازدید کننده شخصین و حرفای این و اون رو خوندن کار جالبی نیست ....البته که من با واژه مهدی خانوم با تربیت شما هم آشناییت پیدا کردم ....


گر چه بنده وکیل و وسیع حاج ممد نیستم و ایشون حق دارند خودشون تصمیم بگیرند،ولی از یه چزی خوشم اومد،اینکه میگید سطح شعور من و ایشون از شما پایینتره،آبجی،من نمیخوام حرف بزنم ولی خدایی الان سطح معلومات و شعور شما بالاتره؟!
و در ضمن من مهدی خانوم گفتم چون توی یه تاپیک دیگه قضیه ای پیش اومده بودش که بهتره بازگو نکنم!

----------


## B_m10m_O

> من جواب باقی دوستان مخالف نظرم رو نمیدم،چون میدونم اونا بر پایه احساسات تصمیم گیری میکنند،ولی چون میدونم شما با این طرز نوشتاریتون آدم بافهم و کمالات هستید و گفتمان مرا میفهمید و سواد کافی در زمینه سیاست رو دارید پاسخ شما را میدهم:
> ببینید در ارتش های های امروزی ما دو نوع تمدن داریم که هر کدوم رو نقش افرینی زن ها در آن تمدن را بازگو می کنم:
> تمدن های شرقی:از تمدن های شرقی اگر جنگی رخ بده،به احتمال بالای اکثریت آنها زن رو وارد جنگ نمی کنند)که با توجه به اندک سواد من چند کشور احتمال داره اینکارو بکنن:
> کره شمالی:یه کشور کاملا امپریالیستی هستش که در سربازی هم زن های اونا مشارکت دارند(با اینکه بعیده بازم در جنگ های خودشون از زن در تیپ های زمینی استفاده کنند،ولی مطمئنا در ارتششون تعداد کثیری زن دارند!
> چین:بر پایه کمونیستی (البته آبکی شده اش و بیشتر طرفای لنینیستی میخوره)،این ارتششون هم زن دارند،ولی تا الان بنده ندیدم در رژه های خودشون در نیروهای زمینی ارتش زن هم وارد کنند(گفتم زمینی،مطمئنا در نیروهای دریایی و هوایی خیلی تعداد زن ها بیشتر هستش تا زمینی!)
> روسیه(شوروی سابق):اگر همون شوروی بود،مطمئنا زنان رو هم وارد بازی میکرد(خودتون میدونید دیگه دیدگاه کمونیستی چجوریه هستش)،ولی الاندیگه چون شوروی منحل شده،بعید به نظر میرسه مثل همون دیدگاه شوروی زن رو وارد جنگ کنند(البته ممکنه در اواخر جنگ و رو به شکست بودند،اینکارو بکنند)
> و اما تمدن های غربی:
> آمریکا و اتحادیه ناتو(به غیر از یکی):در ارتش خودشون زن هم دارند،ولی در هیچ جنگی که تا الان رخ داده مثلا بین آمریکا و ویتنام و فیلیپین و جنگ جهانی دوم ... هیچ منبعی نگفته که ارتش آمریکا زن رو وارد بازی کرده باشه(و همچنین 50 درصد نیروهای زن آمریکایی در دریا مستقر هستند که این خودش نمیایانگر اینه که از زن در وهله آخر استفاده میشه(مثل هر کشوری دیگه)
> کره جنوبی و ژاپن:این دو تا کشور از نظر من اصلا تا 10 سال دیگه نمیشه ازشون به عنوان تمدن شرقی یاد کردش(به علت هجمه فرهنگی)،ولی در این دو کشور که ژاپن که هیچی!چون ارتش خاصی نداره و به آمریکا وابسته اس(شاید تک و توک کماندوهای زن تربیت کنه!)،ولی در کره جنوبی به شخصه حتی اگر سریال هاشون رو نگاه کنید،میبینید در ارتششون به خصوص نیروی هوایی زن رو دخیل کرده اند
> ...


درود : )

با توجه به روند جهانی سازی و گلوبالیزاسیون، من خیلی این تقسیم بندی های شرقی و غربی رو نمی پسندم. اما به هرحال؛ 
البته یه چیزی ... کره شمالی یه قدرت امپریالیستی نیست. اتفاقا یه کشور ضد امپریالیسمه. ولی کره شمالی و چین (که کمونیسم مائوئیستیه نه لنینیستی) هم «ایده» اصلی حکومتشون از غرب گرفته شده. چه سوسیالیسم چه لیبرالیسم و چه محافظه کاری (و اساسا مفاهیم مدرن سیاسی) توی غرب مدرن تکوین پیدا کردن و بعد به سایر جاهای دنیا منتشر شدن (همون روند جهانی سازی که گفتم).
نحله های چپ هم (حتی در نوع کره شمالی و شوروی اش) ابتدا در غرب در برابر محافظه کاری مسلط پدید اومدن که به شدت به سنت مسیحی و حق مالکیت و ... پایبند بود؛ به همین دلیل چپ ها در مخالفت با اون ها به سمت حقوق برابر و ... پیش رفتن و این شکل رو پذیرفتن. 
البته الان اینا بحث های تاریخیه و الان این مسئله ها تا حد زیادی حل شده و مسائل جدیدی پدید اومده.
بحث اصلی برابری سهم نبود. همین الان هم تو جاهای مختلف، معمولا مردان بیشتری درگیر هستن تا زنان. بحث سر «فرصت برابر» بود. یعنی منظور اصلی این بود که «زن امروزی» امکان شرکت در ارتش رو هم (مثل بسیاری از مشاغل دیگه) داره و محدودیت قانونی ای در برابرش وجود نداره. حالا این که خود زنان چقدر به این سمت میرن و چه سهمی دارن، بحث دیگه اییه. 
قوانین جایی مثل اسرائیل هم فرق ماهوی بزرگی با بقیه کشورهای غربی نداره. فقط تو اسرائیل ( به علت شرایط ویژه و حساس این کشور محاصره بین دشمنان ) خدمت سربازی زنان هم اجباریه. وگرنه حضورشون تو ارتش هم مثل بقیه کشورها، به اختیار خود شخصه.


پ.ن 1: ژاپن ارتش مستقل و قدرتمندی هم داره.
پ.ن2: نیروی دریایی قدرتمند ترین بخش ارتش آمریکاست و توی جنگ های خیلی زیادی درگیر بوده (آخریش جنگ خلیج فارس و لیبی ویا  حمله موشکی به سوریه در دوران ترامپ!) هرچند زنان تو نیروی هوایی و بقیه بخش ها هم هستن.
پ.ن3: نه رشته ام ربطی به سیاست یا علوم انسانی نداره.

----------


## mohammad1381

> درود : )
> 
> با توجه به روند جهانی سازی و گلوبالیزاسیون، من خیلی این تقسیم بندی های شرقی و غربی رو نمی پسندم. اما به هرحال؛ 
> البته یه چیزی ... کره شمالی یه قدرت امپریالیستی نیست. اتفاقا یه کشور ضد امپریالیسمه. ولی کره شمالی و چین (که کمونیسم مائوئیستیه نه لنینیستی) هم «ایده» اصلی حکومتشون از غرب گرفته شده. چه سوسیالیسم چه لیبرالیسم و چه محافظه کاری (و اساسا مفاهیم مدرن سیاسی) توی غرب مدرن تکوین پیدا کردن و بعد به سایر جاهای دنیا منتشر شدن (همون روند جهانی سازی که گفتم).
> نحله های چپ هم (حتی در نوع کره شمالی و شوروی اش) ابتدا در غرب در برابر محافظه کاری مسلط پدید اومدن که به شدت به سنت مسیحی و حق مالکیت و ... پایبند بود؛ به همین دلیل چپ ها در مخالفت با اون ها به سمت حقوق برابر و ... پیش رفتن و این شکل رو پذیرفتن. 
> البته الان اینا بحث های تاریخیه و الان این مسئله ها تا حد زیادی حل شده و مسائل جدیدی پدید اومده.
> بحث اصلی برابری سهم نبود. همین الان هم تو جاهای مختلف، معمولا مردان بیشتری درگیر هستن تا زنان. بحث سر «فرصت برابر» بود. یعنی منظور اصلی این بود که «زن امروزی» امکان شرکت در ارتش رو هم (مثل بسیاری از مشاغل دیگه) داره و محدودیت قانونی ای در برابرش وجود نداره. حالا این که خود زنان چقدر به این سمت میرن و چه سهمی دارن، بحث دیگه اییه. 
> قوانین جایی مثل اسرائیل هم فرق ماهوی بزرگی با بقیه کشورهای غربی نداره. فقط تو اسرائیل ( به علت شرایط ویژه و حساس این کشور محاصره بین دشمنان ) خدمت سربازی زنان هم اجباریه. وگرنه حضورشون تو ارتش هم مثل بقیه کشورها، به اختیار خود شخصه.
> 
> ...


واقعا گفتگو با شما لذت بخشه،ولی باید چند نکته رو عرض کنم:
1_چین تا طرفای 1996 دیدگاه مائوئیستی بودش والان تغییر دیدگاه داده و بیشتر هم از نظر من و هم کارشناسان سیاسی مطرح شرق کاملا داره به سمت دیدگاه لنینیستی میره(بخاطر همینه امسال صندوق بین الملی پول گفته چین داره از خیلی از کشور ها نه تنها جلو زه،بلکه داره فاصله تولید ناخالص داخلیش رو هم زیادتر میکنه(یکی از مرفه ترین کشورهای جهان برای طبق کارگر هم همین کشور هستش و دیگاه لیبرالیسم اصلا مفهومی در این کشور نداره!)
2-ژاپن پس از شکست در برابر آمریکا،درون یکی از خود ناو های آمریکایی(الان حضور ذهن ندارم)قانون اساسی توسط دو مرد و یه زن آمریکایی برای این کشور نوشته شده و در اون به صراحت گفته شده ژاپن حق داشتن ارتشی به قدرتمندی حضورش در جنگ جهانی دوم رو نداره و الانم بعد از گذشت چندین سال،تازه چند تیپ کماندویی تشکیل داده(ارتش خودکفا به هیچ وجه نداره)
3-نیروی دریایی آمریکا بله قوی هستش،ولی اگر دقت کرده باشید در جنگ جهانی دوم و به خصوص جنگ ویتنام با اینکه ناوهای جنگی آمریکایی در حال جنگ بودند،زنان نظامی در آنها حضوری نداشتند.
4-دیدگاه صهونیسم کاملا متفاوت نسبت به باقی کشور ها هستش(البته بخاطر تنخ هستش!)

----------


## B_m10m_O

> واقعا گفتگو با شما لذت بخشه،ولی باید چند نکته رو عرض کنم:
> 1_چین تا طرفای 1996 دیدگاه مائوئیستی بودش والان تغییر دیدگاه داده و بیشتر هم از نظر من و هم کارشناسان سیاسی مطرح شرق کاملا داره به سمت دیدگاه لنینیستی میره(بخاطر همینه امسال صندوق بین الملی پول گفته چین داره از خیلی از کشور ها نه تنها جلو زه،بلکه داره فاصله تولید ناخالص داخلیش رو هم زیادتر میکنه(یکی از مرفه ترین کشورهای جهان برای طبق کارگر هم همین کشور هستش و دیگاه لیبرالیسم اصلا مفهومی در این کشور نداره!)
> 2-ژاپن پس از شکست در برابر آمریکا،درون یکی از خود ناو های آمریکایی(الان حضور ذهن ندارم)قانون اساسی توسط دو مرد و یه زن آمریکایی برای این کشور نوشته شده و در اون به صراحت گفته شده ژاپن حق داشتن ارتشی به قدرتمندی حضورش در جنگ جهانی دوم رو نداره و الانم بعد از گذشت چندین سال،تازه چند تیپ کماندویی تشکیل داده(ارتش خودکفا به هیچ وجه نداره)
> 3-نیروی دریایی آمریکا بله قوی هستش،ولی اگر دقت کرده باشید در جنگ جهانی دوم و به خصوص جنگ ویتنام با اینکه ناوهای جنگی آمریکایی در حال جنگ بودند،زنان نظامی در آنها حضوری نداشتند.
> 4-دیدگاه صهونیسم کاملا متفاوت نسبت به باقی کشور ها هستش(البته بخاطر تنخ هستش!)


لطف دارین؛ هم چنین : )

1) آره چین بعد از مرگ مائو و به قدرت رسیدن دنگ شیائوپینگ و حذف طیف نزدیک به همسر مائو، درهای کشور رو به روی اقتصاد باز کرد. ولی خب همچنان یه زندان بزرگ مرفهه : )
2) این تصوریه که درایران وجود داره که آلمان و ژاپن دیگه ارتش ندارن. این دقیق نیست. ژاپن تسلیم بی قید و شرط رو امضا کرد. چندین سال تحت سرپرستی آمریکا (فک کنم ژنرال مک آرتور اگه درست یادم باشه) بود. ولی خب الان تقریبا یه کشور مستقله. درست مثل آلمان. اینا با آمریکا توی یه جبهه هستن اما ارتش قدرتمند و مستقل (در عین همکاری چندجانبه) دارن.
خصوصا الان و برای مقابله با خطر روزافزون چین، ارتش ژاپن بسیار قدرتمندتر شده و همین چند ماه پیش سفارش ده ها فروند f-35 رو داد. هدف آمریکا تشکیل جبهه ای واحد از استرالیا و نیوزلند و ژاپن و کره و هند در برابر نفوذ چینه. مسلما نمیاد ژاپن رو تضعیف کنه. ژاپن امروز یک کشور سراپا غربیه و دیگه خبری از جنگ سالاران فاشیست جنگ جهانی دوم نیست.
3) آره درسته. تو جنگ جهانی دوم فقط شوروی به طور گسترده از زنان استفاده کرد. اون موقع فرق داشت. الان فرق داره.

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R




.
پوکر واقعا مگه میزارین پنج شیش تا زن بگیریم اخه؟ ادم یدونه رو میگیره میشه بچه گربه خونه! کی گفته الان 3 تا 4 تا میگیرن زن اون قدیم بود بابا ، پسرای الان کمر واسشون نمونده

در ضمن زنان دارای نعمت زیبایی هستن که ما نداریم ( دینی دهم درس 10) گرچه داشتون یه پا برد پیته 






باشه*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> من نگفتم ایشون بی شعور و احمقه گفتم ایشون شعور کافی ندارن و کم شعوری (که دقیقا همین واژه رو گفتم و چیز عجیبیم نیست چون همه ما درجه هایی از شعور رو نداریم که خود من هم شاملش میشم  ) ابدا فحش نیست از دید من نادانی (احمقی ....که البته من همچین واژه ای رو نگفتم )  هم همچنین یه خصیصه هست که نیاز به درمان داره .... شما و ایشون میتونید با مطالعه کتاب بی شعوری پی به این نکته ببرید ..... و از دوستمم خواهش کردم با این افراد که در مقابل فهم انقدر مقاومت میکنن هم کلام نشه چون این موضوع رو خودم آغاز کردم و دوست ندارم به دوستام اهانت بشه 
> .... و یک نکته خیلی اساسی دیگه که حتما باید کتاب مذکور رو شما مطالعه کنید اینه که یاد بگیرید پیام های بازدید کننده شخصین و حرفای این و اون رو خوندن کار جالبی نیست ....البته که من با واژه مهدی خانوم با تربیت شما هم آشناییت پیدا کردم ....


خب اره سگ هاپ هاپش رو میکنه قافله به راهش ادامه میده ! تا دلت بخواد فوش پیش کشم کن   / موفق باشید

----------


## rz1

**

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rezvan81





خدایا منو بکش!!!*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




خدایا منو بکش!!!



دور از جون دعوا خوشهبخندتخمه بيارم بشکونيم؟*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rezvan81





دور از جون دعوا خوشهبخندتخمه بيارم بشکونيم؟


جان تو الان شکوندم،،،چیز دیگ داشتی بیار*

----------


## mohammad1381

خب دوستان،برای اینکه این بحثا تموم بشه و همگی از مسیرتون منحرف نشید:
بنده از تک تک شما عذر میخوام،از مهدی خان،حاج ممد و خواهر سمین(ببخشید که با شما تند برخورد کردم) و حاضرم تمام این گند کاری رو به عهده بگیرم...
از دوست عزیزم ممد آر هم تقاضا دارم کدورت هارو فراموشش کنن و کاملا استوار به سمت هدفشون برن و پرچم تبریز رو ببره بالا.
از مهدی خان هم معذرت میخوام که مهدی خانوم خطابشون کردم
از سمین خانم هم بابت آزرده خاطر کردننتون معذرت میخوام
در کل اگر اسم کسی رو نیاوردم به من بگه تا ازشون مغفرت خواهی کنم
بازم میگم همگی پیش به سوی هدف والاتون....(امیدوارم دیگر همچین حاشیه هایی در هیچ جایی درست نشه)

----------


## _Joseph_

چقدر جای من در این بحث خالی بود . ولی خدارو شکر به خیر گذشت  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammad1381

> چقدر جای من در این بحث خالی بود . ولی خدارو شکر به خیر گذشت


اگر میبودی،طرف چه کسی رو میگرفتی(البته از الان میتونم حدس بزنم :Yahoo (21): )؟!

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگر میبودی،طرف چه کسی رو میگرفتی(البته از الان میتونم حدس بزنم)؟!


طرف هیچکس

----------


## mohammad1381

> طرف هیچکس


جوب دندان شکنانه ای بود :Yahoo (21): 
پرام ریخت :Yahoo (20): 
خب پس میخواستی آخه چه بحثی کنی؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Grand_Master

> *
> 
> 
> به به... میبینم اعتقادات منو سرقت ادبی میکنی  سارق کی بودی تو  (#شوخی_میدونم عقیده ی شخصی خودته)
> 
> متاسفانه دنیا بر پایه ی نامساوات چیده شده... قوانین ناعادلانه ان چون کسی که اونا تعیین کرده یک انسان بوده... انسان هم خودش یک موجود پر از نقص و ایراده و مسلما نمیتونه مساوات رو در همه چیز رعایت کنه پس قوانین هم پر از ایرادن (دیه ی زن نصف یک مرده... حق طلاق و حضانت و حقوقی مثل تحصیل و اشتغال یک زن بر عهده ی یک مرد حالا پدر یا همسر اون زن هستش... یک مرد حق داره از چندتا همسر در آن واحد برخوردار باشه و این چنین مواردی که اگه بخوام لیستش کنم باید صد صفحه تایپ کنم و از حوصله ام خارجه)
> 
> ما الآن داریم توی یکی از کشورهایی زندگی میکنیم که قوانینش جزو ناعادلانه ترین قوانین جهانه... بنظرم نباید تو اینچنین کشوری انتظارات زیادی هم داشت...
> فقط میتونیم امید به بهبودی داشته باشیم که امیدی پوچ و واهی هستش...*


سلام فقط خواستم اینو بگم و برم:
1- دیه ی زن هرگز نصف دیه ی مرد نیست.تا حالا دیدین جلو شرکت های بیمه نرخ دیه ی جداگونه واسه مرد و زن بنویسن؟ همیشه 2 تا عدد مینویسن که یکیش مال ماه های حرامه و یکیش مال غیر حرام ها( لطفا اطلاعاتتون رو از منابع موثق بگیرین نه منابع جهت دار)
2- اولا درسته یک مرد میتونه چن تا زن داشته باشه ولی حالا کی اینکارو میکنه تو این گرونیا :Yahoo (20):  
ثانیا این کار دلیل داره: وقتی یک مرد چن تا زن داشته باشه هر کدوم از زن ها که حامله بشن پدر و مادر طرف معلومه. ولی اگه یه زن چن تا شوهر داشته باشه و بادرار بشه خب مادرش معلومه کیه ولی پدرش معلومه کیه عایا؟ و چون پدرش معلوم نیس کیه قوانین محرم و نامحرم ... به هم میخوره(البته شاید بشه گفت امروزه میشه با تست دی ان ای اینو تشخیص داد ولی این فقط یه دلیلشه که من شنیدم شاید دلایل دیگه هم داشته باشه) در ضمن نگین خب محرم و نامحرم به هم بخوره دیگه چون اگر به اسلام اعتقاد دارین که این جمله رو نباید بگین در غیر اینصورت خب بله حق دارین بگین شما که کلا دین رو قبول ندارین و اصلا محرم و نامحرم براتون مهم نیس
لطفا بحث همینجا تموم بشه

----------


## Khali

> سلام فقط خواستم اینو بگم و برم:
> 1- دیه ی زن هرگز نصف دیه ی مرد نیست.تا حالا دیدین جلو شرکت های بیمه نرخ دیه ی جداگونه واسه مرد و زن بنویسن؟ همیشه 2 تا عدد مینویسن که یکیش مال ماه های حرامه و یکیش مال غیر حرام ها( لطفا اطلاعاتتون رو از منابع موثق بگیرین نه منابع جهت دار)
> 2- اولا درسته یک مرد میتونه چن تا زن داشته باشه ولی حالا کی اینکارو میکنه تو این گرونیا 
> ثانیا این کار دلیل داره: وقتی یک مرد چن تا زن داشته باشه هر کدوم از زن ها که حامله بشن پدر و مادر طرف معلومه. ولی اگه یه زن چن تا شوهر داشته باشه و بادرار بشه خب مادرش معلومه کیه ولی پدرش معلومه کیه عایا؟ و چون پدرش معلوم نیس کیه قوانین محرم و نامحرم ... به هم میخوره(البته شاید بشه گفت امروزه میشه با تست دی ان ای اینو تشخیص داد ولی این فقط یه دلیلشه که من شنیدم شاید دلایل دیگه هم داشته باشه) در ضمن نگین خب محرم و نامحرم به هم بخوره دیگه چون اگر به اسلام اعتقاد دارین که این جمله رو نباید بگین در غیر اینصورت خب بله حق دارین بگین شما که کلا دین رو قبول ندارین و اصلا محرم و نامحرم براتون مهم نیس
> لطفا بحث همینجا تموم بشه


تو که دوست داری نظرتو بگی و بری و بحث رو تموم کنی...
چ دلیلی داره بیای حرف مفت بزنی و بری؟
من روی نصف بودن دیه زن شرط روی ۱ ملیون میبندم... (آخی، راستی شرط بندی حرامه...) پس حرفی نمیمونه بهتره دهنمو ببندم... بهت پیشنهاد میکنم تو هم همینکارو کنی...

----------


## _Joseph_

> جوب دندان شکنانه ای بود
> پرام ریخت
> خب پس میخواستی آخه چه بحثی کنی؟


تو که کلا ناک اوت شدی هیچی  :Yahoo (20):  یعنی یه جورایی خودت خودتو ناک اوت میکنی  :Yahoo (4): 
میموند بقیه 
که اونم دیگه تاریخ انقضا بحث گذشته 
طرف خودم میشدم (از اول تک پر بودم)
ولی اگه میواستم طرف یکیو بگیرم طرف کاربری میشدم که باهاش بحث میکردی B_m10m_O
الآنم حالم خوب نیست چون داریم به #PS_752 نزدیک میشیم (هشتم زانویه )
و دو ماه قبل هم سالگرد حمام خون دیگری بود و شما به این صراحت دارید ازکشته شدگان حرف میزنید و 1500 نفر رو انکار میکنید و از خودتون آمار میدهید هر چند اگه حتی امار شما هم درست باشد (که نیست و کمترین امار همان آمار 1500نفر هست اگر بیشتر از آن نباشد ) ولی اگر حتی امار شما هم درست باشد باز هم به شدید ترین لحن ممکن محکوم است و گرفتن جان حتی یک نفر هم محکوم هست چه رسد به امار شما  
محمد کمترین کاری که میتونستی بکنی این بود که در مورد این قضیه اظهار نظر نکنی چون.....وللش کن رمق نوشتن ندارم

----------


## Khali

> دیه زن و مرد برای سال 99 یکسان شده قبلش برای زن نصف بوده اما الان برابره 
> همچنین دیه ماه های حرام برای سال 99 چهار سوم ماه های دیگه هست 
> برو خداراشکر کن شرط حرامه وگرنه یک میلیون ات رفته بود


باشه

----------


## be_quick

*نورمن وینسنت پیل – مشکل اکثر ما اینست که ترجیح می دهیم بوسیلۀ تمجید و تحسین نابود شویم تا اینکه بوسیلۀ انتقاد نجات پیدا کنیم.*


ببینید خیلیا از بحث و انتقاد هراس دارن و یا فک میکنن خون ریخته میشه... :/ که میخوان بحثو عوض کنن یا بقیه رو سرگرم چیزای دیگه کنن 
ولی انتقاد سازنده میتونه مفید باشه معمولا کسی که میاد بحث میکنه باید حداقل 40% روحیه انتقاد پذیری رو داشته باشه...
میدونم میگین الان وقت درس خوندنه واسه بعد کنکور ولی معمولا بعدا هم تو هر جمعی شروع میکنین به میانجی گری... این خصلت شماست زیاد ربطی به کنکور نداره!
یکم تجدید نظر بد نیس..


استارتر معذرت میخوام اسپم دادم به نظرم مهم بود ...

----------


## mohammad1381

> تو که کلا ناک اوت شدی هیچی  یعنی یه جورایی خودت خودتو ناک اوت میکنی 
> میموند بقیه 
> که اونم دیگه تاریخ انقضا بحث گذشته 
> طرف خودم میشدم (از اول تک پر بودم)
> ولی اگه میواستم طرف یکیو بگیرم طرف کاربری میشدم که باهاش بحث میکردی B_m10m_O
> الآنم حالم خوب نیست چون داریم به #PS_752 نزدیک میشیم (هشتم زانویه )
> و دو ماه قبل هم سالگرد حمام خون دیگری بود و شما به این صراحت دارید ازکشته شدگان حرف میزنید و 1500 نفر رو انکار میکنید و از خودتون آمار میدهید هر چند اگه حتی امار شما هم درست باشد (که نیست و کمترین امار همان آمار 1500نفر هست اگر بیشتر از آن نباشد ) ولی اگر حتی امار شما هم درست باشد باز هم به شدید ترین لحن ممکن محکوم است و گرفتن جان حتی یک نفر هم محکوم هست چه رسد به امار شما  
> محمد کمترین کاری که میتونستی بکنی این بود که در مورد این قضیه اظهار نظر نکنی چون.....وللش کن رمق نوشتن ندارم


تو اونموقع نبودی،باید میدیدی چه دعوایی راه افتاده بود
خودم خودمو تسلبم کردم چون ممد آر و ثمین داشتن همدیگرو به قصد کشت فحش میدادن من دیگه باید چیکار میکردم؟
خودم خودمو تحقیر کردم فقط بخاطر اینکه بحثا تموم شه وگرنه من آدمی نیستم که بکشم کنار(گرچه ثمین بعد این موضوع رفت و دیگه نیومد)
درضمن حتی جرج فلوید هم توی آمریکا کشته شد توی تظاهرات یه سری مردن،مرسی مبارک توی مصر هم همینطور،توی ایران هم داده ولی نه اون عددی که رویترز داده!

----------


## _Joseph_

> تو اونموقع نبودی،باید میدیدی چه دعوایی راه افتاده بود
> خودم خودمو تسلبم کردم چون ممد آر و ثمین داشتن همدیگرو به قصد کشت فحش میدادن من دیگه باید چیکار میکردم؟
> خودم خودمو تحقیر کردم فقط بخاطر اینکه بحثا تموم شه وگرنه من آدمی نیستم که بکشم کنار(گرچه ثمین بعد این موضوع رفت و دیگه نیومد)
> درضمن حتی جرج فلوید هم توی آمریکا کشته شد توی تظاهرات یه سری مردن،مرسی مبارک توی مصر هم همینطور،توی ایران هم داده ولی نه اون عددی که رویترز داده!


محمد بزار بشینیم اعصابمون رو با این نرفات به هم نریز لطفا

----------


## mohammad1381

> محمد بزار بشینیم اعصابمون رو با این نرفات به هم نریز لطفا


باشه من دیگه عمرا حرف بزنم :Yahoo (21): (البته سیاسی گرچه این موضوع اجتماعیه!)

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط usfi


سلام فقط خواستم اینو بگم و برم:
1- دیه ی زن هرگز نصف دیه ی مرد نیست.تا حالا دیدین جلو شرکت های بیمه نرخ دیه ی جداگونه واسه مرد و زن بنویسن؟ همیشه 2 تا عدد مینویسن که یکیش مال ماه های حرامه و یکیش مال غیر حرام ها( لطفا اطلاعاتتون رو از منابع موثق بگیرین نه منابع جهت دار)
2- اولا درسته یک مرد میتونه چن تا زن داشته باشه ولی حالا کی اینکارو میکنه تو این گرونیا 
ثانیا این کار دلیل داره: وقتی یک مرد چن تا زن داشته باشه هر کدوم از زن ها که حامله بشن پدر و مادر طرف معلومه. ولی اگه یه زن چن تا شوهر داشته باشه و بادرار بشه خب مادرش معلومه کیه ولی پدرش معلومه کیه عایا؟ و چون پدرش معلوم نیس کیه قوانین محرم و نامحرم ... به هم میخوره(البته شاید بشه گفت امروزه میشه با تست دی ان ای اینو تشخیص داد ولی این فقط یه دلیلشه که من شنیدم شاید دلایل دیگه هم داشته باشه) در ضمن نگین خب محرم و نامحرم به هم بخوره دیگه چون اگر به اسلام اعتقاد دارین که این جمله رو نباید بگین در غیر اینصورت خب بله حق دارین بگین شما که کلا دین رو قبول ندارین و اصلا محرم و نامحرم براتون مهم نیس
لطفا بحث همینجا تموم بشه




سلام

پیشاپیش از استارتر محترم عذر میخوام... این جستار به کلی به حاشیه رفته

نوشته هاتونو خوندم و در اولین نگاه، بنظرم مغرضانه، سطحی، حاصل پیش داوری و تعصب و به قول دوستمون  @mkhoshzat«حرف مفت» یا خزعبلی بیش نبود!
همین که در انتها درباره ی اتمام بحث گفتید، نشان از تعصب شما روی عقاید پوچ و متعلق به قرن ها پیش شما میده... در کل تاریخ همین جرقه ها، بحث ها و پرسش ها بودن که منجر به "تغییرات درست و اصولی " و پیشرفت شدن...
1_ برام جالبه از کلمه ی «هرگز» استفاده کردین اما متوجه نبودید که همین امسال رأی وحدت از هیئت عمومی دیوان عالی کشور در رابطه با «پرداخت معادل تفاوت دیه زنان تا سقف دیه مردان» منجر به رفع ابهام درباره ی تبصره ای ذیل ماده ی ۵۵۱ قانون اساسی کشور شد (که اگه اشتباه نکنم سال ۹۲ گذاشته شد) و قبل از اون شبهات و برداشت های ضد و نقیض و استنباط های متفاوتی از این موضوع شده بود، و قبل از سال ۹۲، ماده ی ۵۵۰ به صراحت اعلام میکرد که دیه ی یک زن، نصف یک مرده!!!!! از شما هم درخواست دارم از منابع موثق اطلاعاتتون رو جمع کنید!!
همین دینی که شما می فرمایید و به اشتباه از اون برداشت کردین، تو آیه ۹۲ سوره ی نسا (که آیه دیه هم نامیده میشه) حرفی از زن، مرد، مسلمان و غیر مسلمان زده نشده و این متون فقهی هستن که مقدار دیه ی زن رو نصف یک مرد اعلام کردن و مورد اتفاق نظر خیلی از فقهای مسلمان هستن!
دیه ی اهل ذمه (مسیحی، زرتشت، یهودی) هم یک ششم افراد مسلمانه!!! برای مثال اگه شما مادر ترزا رو بکشید، باید یک ششم وقتی دیه بدید که صدام رو می کشید!!!
جالبه انقدر که سعی می کنید حرف های بی پایه و اساستون رو به کرسی بنشونید، درباره ی ناعادلانه بودن قوانین فقهی تعقل نمی کنید!!!


2_ باز هم یک استدلال پوچ، بی منطق، و مسخره که سعی می کرد کل قوانین، حقوق و ابعاد زندگی مشترک رو به «فرزند آوری» تقلیل بده!!!
اینکه گفتید درسته ولی کسی این کار رو نمیکنه؛ از کجا می دونید؟؟ پدربزرگ من دو تا زن داشت!! تو دور و بر ما افرادی که دو زنه هستن زیادن... ولی آیا این کار درسته؟؟ گرونی رو بهونه کردین... خوب اگه گرونی نبود، حرمسرا راه مینداختین؟؟
درمورد تعدد همسر زنان صحبت کردین... آیا توی حرف های من چیزی در این باره پیدا کردین؟؟ من گفتم چون مردان حق دارن چند تا همسر داشته باشن، این حق رو باید برای زنان هم قائل باشیم؟
خیر جانم، من درمورد تساوی حقوق حرف زدم... حق طلاق و حضانت در ایران با مرده... حق داشتن چندتا همسر با مرده... حتی حق اشتغال، تحصیل، پوشش زن هم به عهده ی مرده در حالی که زن یک موجود دارای عقل و شعوره و این حقوق در کشورهایی که از نظر شما «بلاد کفره» از بدوی ترین حقوق یک انسان به شمار میاد! تو این ممکلت، گویا زن انسان محسوب نمیشه! درسته که فراهم کردن مایحتاج و درآمد به عهده ی مرده، اما این کار بیشتر یک برده داریه تا ازدواج و وصلت! شما بعنوان یک ارباب، یک برده رو می خرید و مایحتاجش رو فراهم می کنید اما در عوض تمام حقوقش مال شماست! درضمن الآن در این گرونی ها، کمتر زنی هست که شاغل نباشه و تو دادن خرجی خونه، مشارکت نداشته باشه... اما باز هم این حقوق انسانیش در انحصار یک مرده! (ابتدا پدر و سپس همسر!) فلذا درسته که اکثرا اجازه تحصیل و اشتغال به زن داده میشه، اما باز هم اینکه برای گرفتن اون اجازه به مرد نیازه، خودش نشون دهنده ی فاجعه نیست؟؟ اینکه یک دختر در دوران ابتدایی حق تحصیل ازش گرفته میشه و مجبور به ازدواج میشه فاجعه نیست؟ فکر می کنید این مثال ها یکی دوتاست؟؟
زندگی مشترک یعنی حق طلاق مشترک، حضانت مشترک، حق اشتغال، تحصیل و... مشترک و درآمد و خرجی هم تقسیم بشه!
درضمن، در قدیم تعدد همسرهای یک مرد بخاطر این بوده که زن ها توانایی اشتغال نداشتن، بخاطر محدودیتی به اسم «بارداری» که در اون زمان زن بارها باردار می شده و قوای جسمیش تحلیل می رفته؛ و بخاطر شرایط بهداشتی نابسامان اون دوره به طبع تعدادی از این فرزندان رو از دست میداده و سختی های زایمان + بارداری + غم از دست دادن فرزند مانع از اشتغال و تحصیلشون می شده؛ پس به همین علت زن ها بیشتر به سرپرستی گرفته میشدن و یک مرد بیشتر از یک همسر و شریک زندگی، سرپرست اون زن بوده و رابطه ی مالک و مملوک حاکم بوده؛ بخاطر همینه که مردان زنان متعددی رو به سرپرستی می گرفتن و اون زمان تعداد زنان بی سرپرست که توانایی درآمدزایی نداشتن زیاد بود و تعداد مردان بعلت شرکت در جنگ و ... کمتر؛ الآن اکثر خانم ها توانایی درآوردن خرجی خودشون رو دارن یا میتونن با ارث پدرشون، زندگی رو بگذرونن!

با این عقاید قرن پنجمی تون موفق باشید*

----------


## paradise.

رویترز غلط کرده هرچی بیست و سی بگه همونه  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Grand_Master

ببخشید شما درست میگفتید دیه ی زن نصف دیه ی مرده. من این رو از پسر عموم که ارشد حقوق داره پرسیدم اون بهم گفت آره درسته منطقشم گفت که من عین حرفاشو کپی پیست کردم (شرمنده چون پسر عموم سنش بالاست خیلی بلد نیست تو فضای مجازی محاوره ای صحبت کنه :Yahoo (4): ):
دیه به معنی خریدن چیزی نیست به معنی پرداخت خسارت است. وقتی فردی را دچار نقص عضو کنی شما خسارت مشکل زندگی رو دادی. برای مثال دیه ی انگشت شست برابر دیه ی کل عضو(کل پا یا کل دست) هست یا دیه ی هر دو بیضه یا دو چشم سالم برابر دیه ی کل یک انسان است. آیا ما باید بگیم این خلاف عدالته؟ خیر چون با نقص هر کدام از این اعضا کل زندگی و عملکرد شخص یا عضو مختل میشه. دیه ی مرگ هم به عنوان خسارت مختل شدن زندگی بازماندگان پرداخت میشه.اما دیه ی مرد، چون حین فوت مرد یک خانواده، فشار اقتصادی شدیدتری نسبت به زن وارد می شود، برای همین دیه ی دو برابر زن برای آن در نظر گرفته شده است. با پرداخت دیه، خسارت اقتصادی وارد شده به خانواده مقتول تا حدی جبران شود. این به معنی خریدن و ارزش مادی نیست. چون انسان کالا نیست که بتوان آن را خرید. فقط می توان خسارت نبود آن را به بازماندگان پرداخت کرد. البته یکی دو سال هست که دیه ی زن، حین تصادف برابر دیه ی مرد در نظر گرفته می شود(علت و منطق دقیق این کار هنوز روشن نیست).

----------


## poker_ch

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط usfi


ببخشید شما درست میگفتید دیه ی زن نصف دیه ی مرده. من این رو از پسر عموم که ارشد حقوق داره پرسیدم اون بهم گفت آره درسته منطقشم گفت که من عین حرفاشو کپی پیست کردم (شرمنده چون پسر عموم سنش بالاست خیلی بلد نیست تو فضای مجازی محاوره ای صحبت کنه):
دیه به معنی خریدن چیزی نیست به معنی پرداخت خسارت است. وقتی فردی را دچار نقص عضو کنی شما خسارت مشکل زندگی رو دادی. برای مثال دیه ی انگشت شست برابر دیه ی کل عضو(کل پا یا کل دست) هست یا دیه ی هر دو بیضه یا دو چشم سالم برابر دیه ی کل یک انسان است. آیا ما باید بگیم این خلاف عدالته؟ خیر چون با نقص هر کدام از این اعضا کل زندگی و عملکرد شخص یا عضو مختل میشه. دیه ی مرگ هم به عنوان خسارت مختل شدن زندگی بازماندگان پرداخت میشه.اما دیه ی مرد، چون حین فوت مرد یک خانواده، فشار اقتصادی شدیدتری نسبت به زن وارد می شود، برای همین دیه ی دو برابر زن برای آن در نظر گرفته شده است. با پرداخت دیه، خسارت اقتصادی وارد شده به خانواده مقتول تا حدی جبران شود. این به معنی خریدن و ارزش مادی نیست. چون انسان کالا نیست که بتوان آن را خرید. فقط می توان خسارت نبود آن را به بازماندگان پرداخت کرد. البته یکی دو سال هست که دیه ی زن، حین تصادف برابر دیه ی مرد در نظر گرفته می شود(علت و منطق دقیق این کار هنوز روشن نیست).



پسرم علت اینا در فقه هستش!!! همونی که شما من رو متهم کردی به بی اطلاعی و بی اهمیتی بهش!

و خوبه که اشتباهت رو پذیرفتی و اصلاح کردی... راضیم ازت : ))*

----------


## Ellaa_A

کار سختیه ولی شدنیه

----------


## la fille

عجب تاپیک خوبی بود ،واقعا لذت بردم
فک کنم استارتر جوابش رو گرفت امیدوارم با نوتیف ها سلامت روانش سر جاش باشه .
خیلی خیلی کیف کردم دوستان از مباحثه شیرینتون ،دیدن اینکه هم سن و سالام در این درجه از سطح فهم هستن و تشنه آگاهی ،روحم رو جلا میده ، برای اون دسته از مردم و دوستانی که خودشون رو به خواب زدن ارزوی بیداری میکنم  
ازاد کردن نادانهایی که زنجیر خودرا میپرستند کار سختی ست
فرانسوا ولتر ،فیلسوف فرانسوی

----------


## mohammad1381

الان نادان منظورشون من بودم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


الان نادان منظورشون من بودم


چرا همش منظور ميگيري بخودت؟*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *
> 
> چرا همش منظور ميگيري بخودت؟*


چون اینجا فقط من مخالف نظر بقیه بودم!(البته ممد آر هم بود)

----------


## _Joseph_

> الان نادان منظورشون من بودم


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (94): سلام

----------


## mohammad1381

> سلام


بر تو ای یار دیرینه ام سلام :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> بر تو ای یار دیرینه ام سلام


من دیگه دارم کم کم غزل خدا حافظی رو میخونم امشب اخرین شبه

----------


## mohammad1381

> من دیگه دارم کم کم غزل خدا حافظی رو میخونم امشب اخرین شبه


این بار میشه بار سوم،تا سه نشه بازی نشه،مگه نه؟

----------


## mohammad1381

دیگه تموم تاپیک ها رفتن سراغ حاشیه!

----------


## mohammad1381

> نه من اونجوری نیستم بگم میرم دیگه میرم قبلا هم واقعا انجمن یمن وضعش بهتر از الان بود و الآن شاید تعداد افرادی که به خاطرشون میام انجمن زیر 15 نفر باشه 
> اذر رو هم تقریبا ازش نتونستم بهره ببرم به خاطر اسباب کشی خواهرم و کمک بهش و کم کاریهایی که میکردم از برنامه عقب افتادم 
> میدونم که دو سه روز دیگه هم تاپیکهای نا امیدی میخواد اپ بشه و جو انجمن مسموم بشه به خاطر همین نمیخوام خودم رو درگیرشون کنم 
> خودت که میدونی من به قول بهنود خدا بیامرز یکم سر دو دوتا چهار تا لج بازم و زیاد قبولش ندارم تو زندگی واقعی و یعو دیدی با یکی درگیر شدیم اعصابم رو که میبشناسی؟


اعصابتو که خوب میشناسم(محل ما بودی گنده لات خوبی میشدی :Yahoo (20): )
میخوای بن کنی خودتو؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> اعصابتو که خوب میشناسم(محل ما بودی گنده لات خوبی میشدی)
> میخوای بن کنی خودتو؟



نه بابا اتفاقا من دلم از گنجشک هم کوچیکتره  :Yahoo (20): 
نه بابا اهل این سوسول بازیا نیستم  :Yahoo (16): 
بالاخره شاید یه مشکلی پیش اومد و نتونستم حلش کنم از دوستان پرسیدم خوب مثل سوال درسی و ... چرا بن کنم

----------


## mohammad1381

> نه بابا اتفاقا من دلم از گنجشک هم کوچیکتره 
> نه بابا اهل این سوسول بازیا نیستم 
> بالاخره شاید یه مشکلی پیش اومد و نتونستم حلش کنم از دوستان پرسیدم خوب مثل سوال درسی و ... چرا بن کنم


دلت گنجشکه!ولی هیولای درون خوبی داری :Yahoo (20): 
منم دیگه الانا تک و توک میام،راستش دیگه حوصله ام نمیکشه(همه رفتند!)،شاید یه روز مفقودالاثر شدم

----------


## _Joseph_

> دلت گنجشکه!ولی هیولای درون خوبی داری
> منم دیگه الانا تک و توک میام،راستش دیگه حوصله ام نمیکشه(همه رفتند!)،شاید یه روز مفقودالاثر شدم


اغا من و هیولاا؟؟؟؟ واقعل آخه؟؟ چه هیزم تری به شما فروختم؟؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammad1381

> اغا من و هیولاا؟؟؟؟ واقعل آخه؟؟ چه هیزم تری به شما فروختم؟؟


هیچی بابا شوخی کردم :Yahoo (20): 
ولی موقع جنگ سرباز خوبی میشی

----------


## Devilll

بهش بگو خانومارو که ماموریت نمیفرستن.باید بشینه تو اداره پرونده تکمیل کنه.بهش بگو به جای خارجی فیلم ایرانی پلیسی ببینه نقش زنارو تو اداره پلیس میفهمه :/

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Devilll


بهش بگو خانومارو که ماموریت نمیفرستن.باید بشینه تو اداره پرونده تکمیل کنه.بهش بگو به جای خارجی فیلم ایرانی پلیسی ببینه نقش زنارو تو اداره پلیس میفهمه :/


یعنی شغل پلیسی هم باید اپلای کنی خارج*

----------

